# DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )



## TomJay66 (10 Oktober 2008)

Ich fühl mich jetzt einfach mal herzlich willkommen in diesem Forum, da ich ab heute ebenfalls zu denjenigen zähle, die Post von einer dieser [ edit] firmen erhalten habe. 

Die Rede ist von der Internet Media Ltd. mit Sitz in Großbritannien. Ich soll dort "angeblich" mein Schicksal befragt haben. Komischerweise ist nur, dass ich das am 08.09.2008 gemacht haben soll. Ich habe beruflich viel mit dem Internet zu tun und mein Browserverlauf zeigt mir für dieses Datum mitnichten an, dass ich auf dieser Seite gewesen bin. Und auch meine IP, die ich dort angeblich hinterlassen habe, ist nicht die, mit der ich im Internet unterwegs bin. Das kann ich mit 100%-iger Sicherheit sagen. 

In einigen anderen Foren ist mir im Zusammenhang mit dieser Firma das Datum ins Auge gestochen. Anscheinend waren just an diesem Datum viele viele andere auch auf dieser Seite und haben ihr Schicksal befragt. 

Wie dem auch sei, am 1.10. hab ich eine Rechnung über 92 Euro erhalten und diese natürlich ignoriert. Heute schau ich in mein Postfach und: welch Überraschung! Eine Mahnung von der Internet Media Ltd.

Natürlich werde ich auch diese Mahnung und alles, was da sonst noch kommt, geflissentlich ignorieren. Sollen sie mich doch verklagen. Ich wollte nur hinweisen, dass diese Firma mal wieder ihr Unwesen treibt.

Ach ja: meine Frau hat im übrigen gestern ebenfalls eine Rechnung bekommen!!! Und auch sie war definitiv NICHT auf dieser Seite. Nachtigall, ick hör dir trapsen. Da scheint jemand mit den Daten richtig gutes Geschäft zu machen.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung*

Nutzlosanbieter die sich hinter anonymen britischen Massenbriefkästen verbergen, 
muß man nicht ernst nehmen. 

Außer Mahndrohmüll kommt da nichts.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung*

Schicksalstest: Du stirbst bald | Augsblog.de



> Schicksalstest: Du stirbst bald
> 
> Öffnet man die Seite schicksalstest.com wird man sofort auf die Seite deinschicksal.cc weitergeleitet.
> ...
> Welche Inkassofirma/welcher Anwalt sich zum Handlager des üblen Spiels macht und arglose Bürger demnächst mit leeren Drohungen in Angst und Schrecken versetzen wird, ist noch unklar. Wir werden es vermutlich sehr bald lesen.


----------



## Mojita (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo,
ich gehöre auch zu denen, die von dieser Firma eine Rechnung und mittlerweile auch schon die 2. Mahnung bekommen hat. Angeblich soll ich auch am 08.09.2008 mein Schicksal auf DeinSchicksal.cc befragt haben. Genau wie ihr, ignoriere ich die Rechnung und die Mahnung.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Mojita schrieb:


> ich gehöre auch zu denen, die von dieser Firma eine Rechnung und mittlerweile auch schon die 2. Mahnung bekommen hat.


Wer ist denn der  Absender ?  ( Name ? Adresse? )


----------



## Mojita (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Dahinter steckt diese ominöse Internet Media Ltd und als Emailadresse wurde folgende angegeben: [email protected]


----------



## Ivonne71 (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Auch ich war angeblich auf dieser Seite am 08.09.2008 und hab mittlerweile auch die zweite Mahnung. Also ich hab noch mehrere verschiedene Seiten entdeckt wo menschen auch darüber schreiben und das genialste ist alle am 08.09. welch ein Zufall. Also ob jeder seine mails am gleichen Tag liest...... finde es schon recht seltsam.

Bin also mal gespannt wie die weitermachen. Ich für meinen Teil drucke alles schön aus und warte darauf was die noch für ein Müll vorhaben. 

Lg Ivonne


----------



## webwatcher (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Ivonne71 schrieb:


> Bin also mal gespannt wie die weitermachen.


ungefähr so oder so ähnlich 

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben- Antispam e.V.


----------



## Mojita (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

...mich würd ja nochmal interessieren, was bei euch unter der IP Nummer angegeben ist.... nachher haben wir angeblich auch noch alle die gleiche, mit der wir dort regestriert wurden :-D


----------



## webwatcher (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Mojita schrieb:


> ...mich würd ja nochmal interessieren, was bei euch unter der IP Nummer angegeben ist....


Die Drohung mit der IP ist auf unerfahrene Verbraucher gerichtet 
(wie  der gesamte Müll der da verbreitet   wird )
Ob die stimmt oder nicht ist völlig irrelevant

IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## 0wNeR (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Ich hab die Rechnung auch schon gekriegt und 2 Mahnungen.
Jetzt drohen Sie einen Rechtsanwalt einzuschalten.
Ich kann mich erinnern dass ich mal so einen Fragebogen ausgefüllt hab.

Falls es jemanden interessiert kopiere ich al die ganze Nachricht^^



> =========================================================
> Kunden-Nr.:   [ edit]
> 2. Mahnung Nr.:  [ edit]
> Support:	[email protected]
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Schicksalstest: Du stirbst bald | Augsblog.de



> Zu bedeuten hat das wie üblich nichts. Die Täter sitzen in Deutschland. Und sie hoffen - wie üblich - darauf, dass so viele Menschen wie möglich dumm genug sind zu bezahlen und den Tagedieben ein angenehmes Leben ohne Arbeit zu ermöglichen.


----------



## AngelusCorp (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

... Mein Bruder hat genau dieselbe Rechnung erhalten - er sei am 1.10. auf der besagten Seite gewesen und hätte dort diese Dienstleistung erhalten. Nun ist die 2. Mahnung im Haus und der Weg zum Inkassobüro resp. Rechtsanwalt wird angedroht, falls die Zahlung nicht bis zum 28.10. eintrifft... 
ja, die IP-Nummern würden mich ehrlich gesagt auch interessieren...


----------



## blowfish (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



AngelusCorp schrieb:


> ...ja, die IP-Nummern würden mich ehrlich gesagt auch interessieren...



Wozu brauchst du die? Hast du einen Schandfleck an irgendeiner Wand, wo du die draufkleben möchtest?


----------



## Ivonne71 (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Also nun ist der 28.10... rum........ na mal schauen wann wir noch mal Post bekommen........es bleibt spannend.........grins.

Mit der IP Adresse....... das ist alles quatsch. Die haben bei mir beim 08.09. morgen um 8 Uhr angegeben.....da war ich brav arbeiten und das kann alles belegt werden und auch lebe ich alleine und mein PC ist dreifach abgesichert..........also keine Chance.....

Aber auch wenn ich zu hause gewesen wäre, dann würde ich den Mist trotzdem nicht zahlen. :-D


----------



## Ivonne71 (6 November 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



> Sehr geehrte
> Sie haben bis heute Ihre fällige Schuld (Rechnung Nr. DS-*** vom 1.10.2008, Anmeldung auf  deinschicksal.cc nicht beglichen.
> 
> Ihre Daten wurden heute an das Inkassobüro bzw. Rechtsanwälte weitergeleitet und dort gespeichert. Es werden nun weitere - kostenpflichtige! - Maßnahmen zum Forderungseinzug gegen Sie eingeleitet.
> ...


...


----------



## nightwitch (6 November 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo Miteinander
Auch ich habe eine Rechnung erhalten, nachdem ich, dämlicherweise :wall:, auf einen link in einem Mail auf meinen Namen (korrekt und kein Spam, PC gesichert durch Norton 360 inkl. Phishing-Schutz war aktiviert) geklickt habe. Ich habe KEINE persönlichen Angaben auf der Webseite gemacht, kam direkt auf einen Test, aber kaum war ich auf der Seite kam die nächste Email "Loggin mit Passwort". Als ich das las dämmerte es mir, dass da was nicht koscher ist und hab die Seite geschlossen. 
Das Passwort habe ich nie benützt, den Test nicht fertig gemacht. 
Das nächste Mail folgte innerhalb kürzester Zeit mit einer Rechnung von 92 Euro. Meine Antwort war klar, ich werde für etwas das ich nicht bestellt habe bezahlen. Das ganze ging einige Male hin und her, schlussendlich habe 
ich den ganzen Bettel  an Cybercrim.ch gesendet und mit einem Spezialisten für Internetkriminalität bei der hiesigen Polizei in der Schweiz gesprochen, da mir das ganze doch ziemlich auf den Senkel ging. Von beiden Stellen erhielt ich den Rat das ganze zu ignorieren. Heute rauschte die 2. Mahnung rein, 



> _Sehr geehrte Frau .........,_
> 
> _Sie haben bis heute Ihre fällige Schuld (Rechnung Nr. DS-[] vom  14.10.2008, Anmeldung auf deinschicksal.cc nicht  beglichen._
> 
> ...


Dieses Mail ging an folgende Email Adresse: [email protected]

Meine Empfehlung: Wenn es vom Mailsystem her möglich ist, den Sender sperren. 

Herzliche Grüsse
nightwitch


----------



## dianellini (6 November 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Das ist ja echt krass. Hab es nach der nunmehr dritten Mahnung heute schon mit der angst bekommen, obwohl ich auch nur einen kostenlosen test gemacht und nie irgendwelche daten von mir angegeben habe.
aber nachdem ich das hier alles gelesen habe, können die mich mal. die glauben wohl auch, es gibt nur dumme menschen.

hier meine heutige mahnung: 



> Sehr geehrte Frau ....,
> 
> Sie haben bis heute Ihre fällige Schuld (Rechnung Nr. [.......] vom 1.10.2008, Anmeldung auf DeinSchicksal.CC nicht beglichen.
> 
> ...


----------



## sascha (7 November 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



> die glauben wohl auch, es gibt nur dumme menschen.



tun sie, ja.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 November 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Offenbar hatte der rumänische "Director" der britischen Ltd. "Großmahntag", denn in nahezu alle einschlägigen Foren wurde diese Mahnung/Drohung gepostet.

Der gute P.T. sollte lieber mal sein eigenes Schicksal befragen  :-D


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Offenbar hatte der rumänische "Director" der britischen Ltd. "Großmahntag",


Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und  er hat vermutlich  noch nicht alle Geschenke kaufen können


----------



## TomJay66 (10 November 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo Leute!

Mittlerweile habe ich auch schon eine Mail von der Inter Media Ltd. bekommen, wo "mein Fall" an ein Inkassobüro bzw. Rechtsanwalt weitergegeben wurde. :-D Sollte ich da Post von einer dieser Institutionen bekommen, freu ich mich schon sehr darauf, weil ich da endlich jemanden habe, den ich wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug anzeigen kann.  Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## dianellini (10 November 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

also ich bekam heute folgende email......


> Sehr geehrte Frau .....
> 
> wie Ihnen bereits mitgeteilt wurde, wurden Ihre Daten bereits an das Inkassobüro
> weitergeleitet. Somit sind wir für die Bearbeitung Ihrer (unberechtigten)
> ...


 
....ich hoffe, das die sich deswegen nicht mehr zuständig fühlen, weil sie begriffen haben, das ihre dummen forderungen keinen erfolg haben. mal sehen, ob sich irgendein inkassobüro bei mir meldet oder ob ich jetzt ruhe habe.


----------



## sascha (10 November 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



> Inkassomassnahmen können Sie nur noch durch eine sofortige Zahlung abwenden.



Die einen sagen Inkasso-Maßnahmen, die anderen Mahnungs-Spam...


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 November 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



sascha schrieb:


> Die einen sagen Inkasso-Maßnahmen, die anderen Mahnungs-Spam...


Leider findet sich immer wieder jemand, der derartige Aufträge übernimmt. :unzufrieden:


----------



## gaga2912 (17 November 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hi ,


auch ich habe grade Heute 2 Mahnung bekommen von DeinSchicksal.cc.

Die erste 2 e-mails habe ich geantwortet , das ich es nicht gewesen bin ,sonst hätte ich zugangs daten .

Angeblich habe ich mich am 12.10. dort angemeldet.

Meine vermuttung :

diese seite hängt zusammen mit Horoskop seite von sat 1 ,
da ich ab und zu dort rein schaue 
wenn ich die folgen von " Anna und die Liebe " verpasst habe

Meine Antwort auf das erste Mahnung war ,das ich es öffentlich mache ,was die da treiben und weiter keine E-mails beantworten werde.

Verhalte ich mich da richtig???


----------



## mehlimann (17 November 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

keine panik...erinnert euch an fabrikverkauf.com...stecken wahrscheinlich die selben [edit] dahinter...hab grad die lockmail bekommen und natürlich provokativ auf den button geklickt...die rechnung werde ich bekommen...wie immer mit falscher adresse...das selbe gilt für die mahnungen

tippan alle...nix zahlen...die können euch gar nix...und sicherheitshalber ne widerrufsmail an die support adresse schicken...nur zur vorsicht...alles ausdrucken und aufheben, bis die [edit ]  wieder verschwunden sind

in diesem sinne...nich mit uns


----------



## gaga2912 (17 November 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Danke dir für dein Antwort. Schönen Abend.


----------



## Grafty (20 November 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Grüße Euch!

Auch ich habe diese Mail bekommen. Allerdinbs mit einem Datum, an dem ich in der Tat auf dieser Seite gewesen bin.

Ich habe auf einen Link in einer Mail geklickt und bin direkt bei denen gelandet. War automatisch regestriert. Obwohl ich das gar nicht wollte. Das habe ich allerdings erst bemerkt nachdem ich den TEst schon begonnen hatte/fast fertig hatte!

Habe danach natürlich direkt eine E-Mail mit einem Wiederruf an die Firma geschickt. Als Antwort bekamm ich eine Rechnung von 92 Euro. Ohne das dort ein Wort von meinem Wiederruf stand.

Wie verhalte ich mich nun am besten?


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Grafty schrieb:


> Wie verhalte ich mich nun am besten?


nach oben scrollen.  Dort stehen die Links auf die  Informationsthreads


----------



## webwatcher (22 November 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

z.z wird massiv gespammt  bei denen  über Weiterleitungsdomains auf 
DeinSchicksal.cc  verlinkt wird 

Beispiele für solche Domains:

Schicksal-jetzt.net
schicksalsparadies.com

Es steht zu befürchten, dass sich hier wieder vermehrt betroffene User melden


----------



## Grafty (23 November 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Habe heute folgende E-Mail bekommen:




> Sehr geehrter Herr ????,
> 
> Ihr Widerrufsrecht ist erloschen.
> Dies hat zur Folge, dass Sie den geschlossenen Vertrag nicht mehr wirksam
> ...



 Habe mich dort niemals selber eingeloggt. Bin durch den Link automatisch dahin gekommen!!!


----------



## Antiscammer (24 November 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Eine bewusste Falschinformation. Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt nur dann, wenn:


 die Frist abgelaufen ist, *und*
 es eine Belehrung über das Widerrufsrecht in Textform (!) gegeben hat.

Die Pflicht des Anbieters zur Widerrufsbelehrung besteht auch dann, wenn das wie auch immer geartete "Angebot" :scherzkeks: gemäß § 312d Abs. 2 Nr. 2 BGB "unverzüglich in Anspruch genommen" wurde.
Der Anbieter ist im Streitfall (der mit 99.999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nie eintreten wird...) in der Beweispflicht, darzulegen, dass eine Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform dem angeblichen Schuldner zugestellt wurde.
Der Anhang einer Widerrufsbelehrung an die "AGB" reicht hierzu nicht.

Soll man also auf so einen Schwachsinn überhaupt antworten?

Was passiert dann?

Richtig. Man wird eine neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antwort erhalten. :scherzkeks:

Daher: lohnt das?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass ein wie auch immer gearteter Briefwechsel mit Betreibern der Nutzlos-Branche zu nichts führt.

Es ist so ziemlich egal, was man schreibt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html

Ebenso nützlich und zielführend ist es, dem Ochsen auf der nächstgelegenen Kuhweide den Satz des Pytagoras zu erklären.


----------



## iche (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



halo87 schrieb:


> hallo,
> wäre es nicht mal gut die Inkassostelle (falls es überhaupt original ist), denn sie haben den Straßennamen klein geschrieben) wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug bei der Polizei anzuzeigen ??
> 
> gruß


 
Coole idee, könnte direkt von mir sein :-p. ich habe auch so eine nervensäge an der backe : [noparse]www.deinschicksal.cc[/noparse] oder so ähnlich... das ist auch so ein [ edit] ; ich habe mich da niemals angemeldet und dennoch nerven die, weil ich deren seite besucht habe - ohne anmeldung schicken die rechnungen raus, nachdem sie unangemeldet zugangsdaten versand haben.... mahnung kam auch heute, die nerven immer nur am WE und wütende emails an die werden ignoriert... wenn die mich nochmal nerven, dann schreib ich arne eine email die sich gewaschen hat. :comphit:              Schickt er ein inkasso -nur wohin: der hat ja keine adresse von mir dann zeige ich die gleich mit an; vielleicht kontaktieren die mich ja auch per email und liefern mir so IHRE adresse dann hat die polizei sie gleich am kanthaken  :handreib:


----------



## iche (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Schicksalstest: Du stirbst bald | Augsblog.de


 Jo. Kenne ich... wenn ich mich recht erinner, war der absender der für diese seite werbenden spamemail   :comphit:ein gewisser [ edit]  oder so. Na der kann was erleben, wenn ich noch ne mahnung erhalte. Mittlerweile lache ich mich tot über diesen [ edit]  und seinen schrott samt leere drohungen der soll nur kommen: ich bin bereit, ich antworte auch immer brav auf diese emails mit mahnungen und hebe mir die antwortmails aufarty: ich freu mich schon


----------



## iche (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



0wNeR schrieb:


> Ich hab die Rechnung auch schon gekriegt und 2 Mahnungen.
> Jetzt drohen Sie einen Rechtsanwalt einzuschalten.
> Ich kann mich erinnern dass ich mal so einen Fragebogen ausgefüllt hab.
> 
> Falls es jemanden interessiert kopiere ich al die ganze Nachricht^^


 Ach der selbe standardtext. IP adresse - bah. KEIN Provider wird jemals irgendwelche daten rausrücken ohne richterlichen beschluß. Und den kriegt der [ edit]  NIE. Außerdem wechselt die IP adresse ständig (dynamisch) und beweist garnix; wenn du mit einer flatrate online gehst, wird die wohl noch nichtmal gespeichert, da sie für abrechnungen des onlineproviders ja nicht gebraucht wird, Habe ich irgendwo heute gerade gelesen...


----------



## iche (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

So.. ich habe soeben eine email an das BKA verfaßt und die über diesen ominösen [ edit]  hier informiert; habe geschildert was abgeht, das es foren über diese deinschicksal gibt und denen auch die webseite geschickt; die haben bestimmt eine abteilung für internetkriminalität und computerbetrug, wo sie das weiterleiten können, ich denke mal, irgendwas werden die schon machen vom bka: das weiterleiten oder sich selber drum kümmern. Ich wette, die googeln auch und gehen auch auf diese webseite: dann haben sie den [ edit]  :kick:arty:


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Mach Dir keine übertriebenen Hoffnungen. Die Geschäftsmodelle dieser [ edit]arbeiten allesamt in einer Grauzone, in der strafrechtlich relevante Tatbestände fast nie nachweisbar sind.
Vielmehr handelt es sich um rein zivilrechtliche Angelegenheiten. Wenn die Preisangabe auf der Webseite versteckt wird, dann ist z.B. ein Betrugs*vorsatz* nicht nachweisbar. Es liegt zwar u.U. eine Ordnungswidrigkeit gemäß PAngV vor, aber dafür ist das BKA nicht zuständig, sondern die Ordnungsbehörden der Regierungsbezirke. Ferner liegen Verstöße gegen wettbewerbsrechtliche Bestimmungen vor, aber auch dafür ist das BKA nicht zuständig - strafrechtlich nicht relevant.


----------



## iche (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Och egal... reicht doch, wenn ich denen damit drohe :-D. Irgendwas werden die mir schon antworten. Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste "Mahnung" - dann folgt eine "liebevolle" rückantwort :devil2:. Das wird bestimmt ein nettes spiel, mal sehen wie deren antworten ausfallen, falls eine kommt; jedenfalls gibbet immer eine leckeremail zurück von mir auf jede "mahnung" oder/und "drohung", ich lach mich jetzt schon kaputtUnd wenn ich keine lust mehr zum Spielen habe mit diesem [ edit] :splat: - dann ignoriere ich deren schrott-emails einfach, weils mich dann doch irgendwie langweilt: geduld habe ich ja nicht lange für solchen quark :gaehn:


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Wenn Du Spaß daran hast, dann mach das.
Allerdings solltest Du damit rechnen, dass Deine Mails in vielen Fällen gar nicht von einem lebenden Menschen gelesen werden. Viele Abzocker verwenden sogenannte "Autoresponder", das sind automatische Antwortmaschinen. Dein Text wird nach bestimmten Schlüsselwörtern durchsucht, und es wird dann vollautomatisiert einfach mit vorgefertigten Textbausteinen geantwortet.
Mach Dir also keine übertriebene Arbeit damit. Es gibt besseres zu tun.


----------



## iche (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn Du Spaß daran hast, dann mach das.
> Allerdings solltest Du damit rechnen, dass Deine Mails in vielen Fällen gar nicht von einem lebenden Menschen gelesen werden. Viele Abzocker verwenden sogenannte "Autoresponder", das sind automatische Antwortmaschinen. Dein Text wird nach bestimmten Schlüsselwörtern durchsucht, und es wird dann vollautomatisiert einfach mit vorgefertigten Textbausteinen geantwortet.
> Mach Dir also keine übertriebene Arbeit damit. Es gibt besseres zu tun.


 Iwo - mach ich nicht, keine sorge . Mir ist es wurscht ob und was die antworten; das die nicht selbst sich die "Mühe" machen, sondern standardantworten loslassen - wenn überhaupt, ist bei solchen vögeln normal. Aber... "Ich will doch nur spieeehhhln hmmm hmmm" `*laut träller...* Wenn ich keinen bock mehr habe, dann werfe ich das lästige spielzeug einfach weg *grööööhl*


----------



## iche (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Also: ich habe mir mal die mühe gemacht, und den full header meiner empfangenen email von diesem netten verein copiert:



> *Return-Path:* <[email protected]>
> *Delivered-To:* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> *Received:* (qmail 25794 invoked by uid 0); 11 Dec 2008 18:23:19 -0000
> *X-Ob-Received:* from unknown (192.168.10.60) by mta1-8.us4.outblaze.com; 11 Dec 2008 18:23:19 -0000
> ...


 
Kann mir mal bitte jemand diesen krimselkramsel auseinanderklamüsern ? Woher kommt dieser emailschrott überhaupt: received from..blahblahblah..um x ecken kam das wohl, wie es aussieht gelle... Welches ist denn nun die originale absender IP adresse wo man diese müllis lokalisieren kann.. DIe sagen die haben meine IP adresse. Naund??? Wir alle die online gehen, haben eine IP adresse *gacker* Fein, na sowas... ich habe doch deren auch odda? Die würde ich denen gern mal unter die gurke reiben wenns geht und auch gleich noch dazu, wo die sitzen.. Übrigens: meine email habe ich mit xxxxxxx ersetzt. Wenn ich emails schreibe, wird meine IP adresse automatisch im full header angezeigt: ohne diesen ganzen anderen müll, mein full header ist viel kürzer: ich verstecke mich nämlich nicht hinter x anderen received from - blahhhhh weil ich das nicht nötig habe da ich nix zu verbergen habe... Die allerdings schon gelle... Übrigens: der ihr antwortemail auf meine 1. mahnung war bei mir im spamordner gelandet, habe es heute morgen (odr wars gestern...lol) da zufällig entdeckt. Es stand nur blahh drin, meine frage, woher die meine email adresse haben, blieb natürlich unbeantwortet.
Hier wortlaut O-ton:


> Sehr geehrte xx
> 
> Ihre Anmeldung zum Online-Test (www.DeinSchicksal.CC) kann durch den
> Zeitstempel
> ...


Soo ein schwachfug: ich hafte nun schon mal über garnix...LOL. Naja und um 6:31:34 war ich nirgendwo -allenfalls auf dem heimweg von der arbeit und beim autofahren surfe ich selten im internet..lol und wenn ich heimkomme, stürze ich mich ganz bestimmt nicht sofort auf spammer. Die haben mich zu garnix aufzufordern..lol

 Naja, meine antwort war nicht gerade lieb..lol. Noch bin ich in spiellaune aber langsam verlier ich das interesse an diesem dummen spiel

Naja erstmal danke für das ausfutzeln (falls möglich) von diesem full header...


----------



## iche (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

ALso leutz ihr werdets nicht glauben: seit ich denen vorige woche geantwortet habe, auf deren depperte antwort und denen u.a. auch mitteilte, das ich die kripo eingeschaltet habe und die von denen hören werden, seit dem habe ich keine mahnung oder ähnliches mehr bekommen oder anderweitig von denen gehört. Ob die inzwischen fracksausen gekriegt haben und mich in ruhe lassen? naja wengistens vorläufig:lol:; ich denke mal, das die ne weile warten ob da was von der K kommt und wenn nicht... dann fangen die bestimmt wieder an rumzunerven:kotz:. aber naja jedenfalls habe ich vorerst ruhe... das zeigt doch schon, das die nur darauf aus sind leute auzunehmen: wären deren forderungen echt, wäre denen die drohung mit der K doch egal gelle.. Bisher keine reaktion: man spielt toter mann. Ich habe die K wirklich geemailt (Das BKA) ob die nun wirklich was unternehmen egal was und wie weiss ich nicht. Ignorieren dürfen sie jedenfalls solche dinge nicht, wenn bürger sich mit [...........] auch solche wie diese hier, an sie wenden. Aber egal..wie und was auch immer: so lange die mich nicht weiter nerven mit forderungen auf die sie kein recht haben, solls mir backe sein, was die K macht :grins:


----------



## Allg85 (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Ich habe auch inzwischen eine Zweite Mahnung erhalten. Interessant ist meiner Meinung nach ganz besonder der "Hinweis" am Ende des Textes:

_"HINWEIS: Dies ist eine vertrauliche Nachricht und nur für den Adressaten bestimmt. Es ist nicht erlaubt, diese Nachricht zu kopieren, sie Dritten zugänglich zu machen oder zu veröffentlichen._"


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



> _"HINWEIS: Dies ist eine vertrauliche Nachricht und nur für den Adressaten bestimmt. Es ist nicht erlaubt, diese Nachricht zu kopieren, sie Dritten zugänglich zu machen oder zu veröffentlichen._"


Mich würde mal interessieren, was die Typen glauben außer dieser hohlen Drohung  dagegen 
unternehmen zu können. Zum Staatsanwalt laufen? das wird lustig :scherzkeks:

Unterlassungsklage?  wäre auch luschtig  Aber das Blöken mit schwachsinnigen Drohungen hat ja 
Tradition in der Kasperletheatherbranche


----------



## Ententuermer (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Es sieht so aus, als hätten der schicksalhafte Betreiber ein kleines Bankenproblem gehabt. Er ist nun bei der Wirecardbank untergekommen und verschickt anscheinend seit dieser Woche wieder fleißig seinen Mist.

Keine Ahnung, ob es etwas gebracht hat, dass der eine oder andere eine Infomail an die Postbank geschrieben hat, mit dem Hinweis, dass es für das Image einer Bank nicht gut sein, wenn sie als Hausbank eines Betrügers in über 100.000 Mails erwähnt wird.

Nun hat sich also die Bankverbindung geändert und mit "[email protected]" kann man einen neuen Freund finden, den man in sachlicher Form auf die kleinen Schweinereien seines Kunden informieren kann. 

Macht Spaß und vielleicht bringt es ja wirklich etwas


----------



## dianellini (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Also ich habe am 6.11.08 die letzte Mahnung von denen bekommen und seither nichts mehr. Hab mich schon gefreut, das endlich Ruhe ist, aber Pustekuchen..... jetzt bekam ich folgendes:




> +++ WICHTIG +++ LETZTE MAHNUNG +++
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau .......,
> 
> ...


 

Wie soll ich mich denn jetzt verhalten?? Weiterhin ignorieren?? Habe auch von einem Inkassobüro noch nichts bekommen.

Lg


----------



## Allg85 (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo dianellini,

das heißt es nur Ruhe bewahren und den ganzen Schmerren ignorieren. Die können dir garnix!


----------



## dianellini (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

also ich hoffe sehr, das die mir nix können. es wundert mich nur etwas, das erst nach kapp drei monaten jetzt wieder was von denen kam


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



			
				Mahnkasper schrieb:
			
		

> Wir weisen darauf hin, dass dies das letzte Angebot ist, diese Angelegenheit gütlich und ohne weitere Kosten und Unannehmlichkeiten abschließen. :scherzkeks:



Da fehlt aber noch das allerletzte, und danach das allerallerletzte Angebot.

Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Allg85 (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo Dianellini,

die waren vorübergehend auf Tauchstation. Vorhin habe ich mich vertippt und wollte natürlich "Schmarren" sagen, aber du weiß wohl, was ixh gemeinz habe.


----------



## Ententuermer (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



dianellini schrieb:


> also ich hoffe sehr, das die mir nix können. es wundert mich nur etwas, das erst nach kapp drei monaten jetzt wieder was von denen kam



also auch bei Dir mit neuer Bankverbindung  - die Email-Adresse der Bank findest Du ja direkt über Deinem gestrigen Beitrag. Vielleicht fliegen sie ja bei der Bank auch wieder raus, wenn die Bank entsprechend von vielen Betroffenen informiert wird.... Nur Mut


----------



## dianellini (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo Allg85, 

hab schon verstanden, was du gemeint hast 
und mit tauchstation meinst du sicher, das die jetzt noch mal von vorne probieren, an die kohle ranzukommen? Ich bin echt froh, das ich schon damals auf dieses forum hier gestossen bin, sonst hätte ich warscheinlich nichtsahnend von deren machenschaften bezahlt.


----------



## dianellini (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

hallo ententuermer,

hab das mit der neuen bankverbindung noch nicht mal gecheckt, weil ich einfach über diese erneute mahnung geschockt war. :wall:
aber vielen dank für den tip!


----------



## dianellini (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Ententuermer schrieb:


> Es sieht so aus, als hätten der schicksalhafte Betreiber ein kleines Bankenproblem gehabt. Er ist nun bei der Wirecardbank untergekommen und verschickt anscheinend seit dieser Woche wieder fleißig seinen Mist.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, ob es etwas gebracht hat, dass der eine oder andere eine Infomail an die Postbank geschrieben hat, mit dem Hinweis, dass es für das Image einer Bank nicht gut sein, wenn sie als Hausbank eines Betrügers in über 100.000 Mails erwähnt wird.
> 
> ...


 

und sorry, das ich diesen beitrag erst jetzt nach meinen heutigen beiträgen gelesen hab....war so in rage, das ich einfach nur meine heutige mahnung reingesetzt hab.....werde jetzt den ganzen mist endgültig ignorieren....danke euch


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Eine Seite in deren Impressum und Registrierung eine virtuelle  Briefkastenadresse in UK steht
( unter dieser Adresse gibt es tausende von mehr oder meist weniger seriösen "Unternehmen"  ) 


> Dein-Schicksal.CC wird betrieben von der
> IM Internet Media Ltd.
> Suite F 1st Floor
> New City Chambers
> ...


kann man einfach nicht ernst nehmen.  

*.cc-Domainregistrierungen  sind den   Cocos Islands  zugeordnet
auch das ein typisches Indiz zweifelhafter Geschäftsmethoden   
Kokosinseln ? Wikipedia


> Die Kokosinseln, auch als Keelinginseln bekannt, (englisch Cocos Islands oder Keeling Islands) sind eine Inselgruppe im Indischen Ozean. Sie sind ein australisches Außengebiet und liegen auf dem sogenannten Investigatorrücken. *Die Bevölkerung beträgt 628 Einwohne*r (2005), die Fläche 14,2 km², das Wachstum der Bevölkerung 0,4 % (Stand: 2007). Die Top-Level-Domain ist .cc, die Hauptinsel mit Flughafen ist West Island.


----------



## Ententuermer (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



dianellini schrieb:


> und sorry, das ich diesen beitrag erst jetzt nach meinen heutigen beiträgen gelesen hab....war so in rage, das ich einfach nur meine heutige mahnung reingesetzt hab.....werde jetzt den ganzen mist endgültig ignorieren....danke euch



Vorausgesetzt es handelt sich bei dieser "Betrügerei" um einen Betrug oder Betrugsversuch im strafrechtlichen Sinn, dann käme der Info-Mail an die Bank durchaus eine gewisse Bedeutung zu: Beihilfe zum Betrug (und sogar zum Betrugsversuch) ist nach deutschem Recht strafbar. Solange man als Bank keine Ahnung von den Machenschaften seines Kunden hat, ist es easy; bekommt man davon Kenntnis lässt sich die Beihilfe durchaus juristisch konstruieren - alleine die Publicity braucht sicherlich keine Bank... 

"Follow the money" - wenn man die Burschen sonst nicht an den Eiern kriegt


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

...aber doch nicht durch die Bank, das ist Unsinn³!


----------



## Ententuermer (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...aber doch nicht durch die Bank, das ist Unsinn³!



Danke für den analytischen wertvollen Beitrag :scherzkeks:

Möchte der Herr der breiten Mitleserschaft vielleicht noch mitteilen, was er genau als Unsinn erachtet? Die Beihilfe zum Betrug? Oder stellst Du in Frage, dass es einem Online-Betrüger das Leben etwas schwerer macht, wenn ihm ab und zu die Konten gekündigt (selbstverständlich nicht geplündert) werden?


----------



## willingen38 (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch Opfer dieser dubiosen Firma geworden...auf den Link hin habe ich mich da registriert und den Test durchführen lassen.
Es war für mich bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht ersichtlich, dass dieser Dienst überhaupt etwas kostet.
Die entsprechenden Mahnungen, der ich beim ersten Mal widersprochen habe, habe ich bisher wie in diesem Forum beschrieben ebenfall erhalten.
Als letztes hab ich vor 3 Tagen die letzte Aufforderung zur Zahlung erhalten und dass meine Daten bereits beim Inkassobüro vorliegen müssten
Wie muss ich mich hier weiter verhalten..habe ich hier doch einen rechtsmässigen Vertrag durch meine Anmeldung vorliegen?
Bitte da im Eure Erfahrung und Info...
Denn Schufaeintage und Vollstreckungsbescheide kann wohl keiner gebrauchen.
Gruss
Frank:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



willingen38 schrieb:


> Bitte da im Eure Erfahrung und Info...


mach dir mal die Mühe und lies den Thread und die Infos zu denen die Links oben 
auf der Seite führen.  
Es ist alles schon mehrfach durchgekaut


willingen38 schrieb:


> Denn Schufaeintage und Vollstreckungsbescheide kann wohl keiner gebrauchen.


Nichts davon  gibt es  bei Nutzlosseitenbetreibern.


----------



## wahlhesse (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



willingen38 schrieb:


> Bitte da im Eure Erfahrung und Info...
> Denn Schufaeintage und Vollstreckungsbescheide kann wohl keiner gebrauchen.
> Gruss
> Frank:wall:



Auf beides wirst Du lange warten können. Bisher in der freien Wildbahn kaum gesichtet. Warum? Scroll bitte nach oben auf diese Seite und schau Dir die Links und Videos an. Danach ist der Kopf sicherlich frei für die wirklichen probleme des Lebens  .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## willingen38 (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Danke,
das kann schonmal beruhigen...
Mache mir halt nur Sorgen, da ich mich da eingetragen habe und da dann eine etwaige Rechtsmässigkeit möglicher Weise zustande gekommen ist.
Habe mir die Homepage von denen nochmals angesehen..unter den Feldern, wo man sich einträgt ist der Zusatz, dass es 92 € kosten soll eingetragen..kann mich nicht erinnern, dass dies im November letzten Jahres dort gestanden haben soll..
Die letzte Drohung, vor der von vor 3 Tagen, kam mitte Dezember...ist eh schon mehr als nur eigenartig.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



willingen38 schrieb:


> Habe mir die Homepage von denen nochmals angesehen..unter den Feldern, wo man sich einträgt ist der Zusatz, dass es 92 € kosten soll eingetragen..kann mich nicht erinnern, dass dies im November letzten Jahres dort gestanden haben soll..


Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## willingen38 (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Ok..ok..
Merci erstmal...
Das heisst, ich warte einfach ab und sammel, wie schon seit Anfang, alle von dort kommenden mails und Schriftverkehre?!
LG


----------



## Allg85 (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo Frank (willingen9)

du kannst ganz beruhigt sein. Hier ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Die wollen dir nur Angst mit haltlosen Drohungen einjagen. Rechtlich haben diese [ edit]  keine Chance, dir etwas anzuhaben. Je weniger Leute sich hier einschüchtern lassen, desto uninteressanter werden in Zukunft  für solch windigen Geschäftemacher derartige Aktionen. Also bitte Ruhe bewahren und nichts unternehmen. Sieh dir dazu auch die vielen anderen, teilweise wirklich hilfreichen Beiträge an.


----------



## willingen38 (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Danke..das werde ich machen....
Wenn mit "Nichtstun" auch dazu beitragen kann, dass dies immer uninteressanter für windige Möchtegern-Geschäftslaute wird, bin ich voll dabei.
Ich warte ab und hoffe trotzdem, dass einfach alle im Sande verlaufen wird.
LG


----------



## Allg85 (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo Willingen38,

Gut so! Wenn du noch darüberhinaus etwas tun möchtest, dann schick vieleicht der Wirecard Bank ([email protected]) eine Mail, in welcher du denen mitteilst, dass sie sich mit "Internet Media Ltd." einen besonders windigen Kunden eingfangen haben, der den Namen der Bank Tausenden von Menschen per Internet in üblen Drohbriefen verbreitet. Frag sie, ob das in Interesse der Bank liegt. :scherzkeks:


----------



## dvill (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Wer mit Crosskirk groß geworden ist, ist möglicherweise nicht ganz so empfindlich.


----------



## dianellini (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



willingen38 schrieb:


> Die letzte Drohung, vor der von vor 3 Tagen, kam mitte Dezember...ist eh schon mehr als nur eigenartig.


 
also meine letzte mahnung kam anfang november letzten jahres, bis vor drei tagen wiedermal eine kam und meine daten liegen angeblich auch schon lange beim inkassobüro.
Ich geh da jetzt auch überhaupt nicht mehr drauf ein, scheint ja tatsächlich alles bauernfängerei zu sein...


----------



## Elja (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo allerseits

Ich gehöre leider auch dazu. 
Habe denen jedoch eine Mail geschickt und geschrieben, dass ich, obwohl ich das nicht mal müsste da ich mich weder eingeloggt noch angemeldet habe, trotzdem Gebrauch vom Widerrufsrecht mache, bevor noch mehr Mails kommen, da ich mich ja im Netz schon schlau gemacht hatte.

Reaktion kam natürlich keine, bis ich die erste Mahnung erhalten habe.
Also habe ich denen nochmals geschrieben. Super Antwort habe ich erhalten, ich könne nicht kündigen, da es kein Abo ist. (Habe doch nicht gekündigt?)
Und mein Widerrufsrecht sei erloschen, da ich die Dienstleistung genutzt habe. (Widerspruch?)

Darauf habe ich denen nochmals geschrieben Sie solle mal auf das Datum achten, das Widerrufsrecht sei mit Sicherheit nicht abgelaufen sondern fristgerecht erledigt worden! Diese jedoch nicht darauf eingegangen sind.

Irgendwann wie bei euch kamen teilweise nach 3 Monaten Mahnungen.

Ich bin nie wieder drauf eingegangen.

Am 26.01.2009 habe ich schon wieder was von denen erhalten, das dass Inkassobüro weitere Massnahmen zur  Forderungseinzug/zur Vollstreckungweiterleiten wird.

Diesmal ging es jedoch schneller und erhalte heute prompt wieder eine Mail: 



> _+++ WICHTIG +++ GERICHTSVERFAHREN +++
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr ,
> 
> ...



Soll ich das ganze wirklich weiterhin ignorieren? :-?

Grüsse euch alle, Elja


----------



## Juls_1710 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo!

Ich habe dieses Forum gerade entdeckt und hätte jetzt mal eine Frage. Ich habe ebenfalls Rechnungen und Mahnungen per Mail bekommen, die schon mal dauernd in den Spamfilter gelangen. Das allein ist schon mal seltsam =) Aber gut, ich habe diese Dinge bis jetzt alle ignoriert, heute kam allerdings die Mail mit +++ Achtung Gerichtsverfahren +++
Ich werde hier einen Teil davon zeigen, dass ihr seht, was ich meine:


> da Sie sich trotz Einschaltung eines Inkassobüros und ggf. Weiterleitung Ihrer Daten an Auskunfteien (z.B. SCHUFA, Creditreform) nicht zur Zahlung bewegen ließen, wurde nunmehr das
> 
> GERICHTLICHE KLAGEVERFAHREN
> 
> ...



Ich habe vor, das weiter zu ignorieren, aber was ist, wenn weitere Maßnahmen kommen. Ich kann es mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass etwas ernsthaftes rauskommen wird, aber trotzdem die Frage, ob mir jemand helfen kann!!

Danke schon jetzt, 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Juls_1710 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Sorry für die Doppelmeldung! Das kam ziemlich gleichzeitig, aber immerhin seh ich, dass ich mit meinem tollen Gerichtsverfahrensschicksal nicht alleine bin =)


----------



## dianellini (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

damit bist du ganz sicher nicht alleine....ich habe heute exakt die selbe mail bekommen und mittlerweile kann ich sogar darüber lachen :-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Seit über drei Jahren berichten hier User von derartigem Drohmüll. Nutzlosanbieter, die sich in
britischen Briefkästen verstecken, dürften wohl  die allerletzten sein, die ihre schwachsinnigen Drohungen wahrmachen

Vier Nutzlosanbieter mit deutschen ladungsfähigen Adressen habe es vor Gericht versucht 
und  sind dabei  voll auf die Schnauze  gefallen 

Vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist bedeutend wahrscheinlicher, als  was anderes als diesen Unfug zu erhalten:

Stories zum Schmunzeln Antispam e.V.

ansonsten lest  die Infos ( Links oben auf der Seite  )


----------



## mausi11 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo alle zusammen
ich gehöre auch dazu
Hier meine Email von eben.
Weiter Text unter der Email
_ 
[ bekannter Drohmüll gelöscht / Modinfo] _

Also ich werde Sie auch weiter ignorieren sollten Sie es wirklich auf einen Mahnbescheid ankommen lassen muß dann nur ein Häkchen bei Ich wiederspreche der Forderung machen und das ganze würde vor das amtsgericht gehen dort müßte dann die A.beweisen das es wirklich zu einer Forderung gekommen ist.

Die Änderung der Bankverbindung ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen.

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes WE
eure mausi 11


----------



## webwatcher (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Bitte von weiteren Postings mit demselben Schwachsinnsdrohmüll Abstand nehmen


----------



## Juls_1710 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Ich habe mittlerweile gelesen, dass einige schon versucht haben, es bei der Polizei oder der Kripo zu melden... Aber ist das sinnvoll? Ich schätze die werden täglich solche Mails bekommen, aber was solln sie großartig machen? 

Ich dachte mir auch, damit zur Polizei zu gehen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie etwas unternehmen könnnen....

Die Mails einfach weiter u ignorieren, wäre wohl das Beste, oder?

Danke für die Antwort =))


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Juls_1710 schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile gelesen, dass einige schon versucht haben, es bei der Polizei oder der Kripo zu melden... Aber ist das sinnvoll?


Was soll die  deutsche Polizei gegen eine  britische Briefkastenfirma unternehmen?
Abgesehen davon handelt es sich um Zivilrecht und  nicht um Strafrecht.



Juls_1710 schrieb:


> Die Mails einfach weiter u ignorieren, wäre wohl das Beste, oder?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
In WISO:


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## Juls_1710 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Danke =)


----------



## iche (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



dianellini schrieb:


> damit bist du ganz sicher nicht alleine....ich habe heute exakt die selbe mail bekommen und mittlerweile kann ich sogar darüber lachen :-D:-D:-D:-D


 
Ich übrigens auch :-D


----------



## iche (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Juls_1710 schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile gelesen, dass einige schon versucht haben, es bei der Polizei oder der Kripo zu melden... Aber ist das sinnvoll? Ich schätze die werden täglich solche Mails bekommen, aber was solln sie großartig machen?
> 
> Ich dachte mir auch, damit zur Polizei zu gehen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie etwas unternehmen könnnen....
> 
> ...


 

Hierhin kann man sich wenden:  Internet-Beschwerdestelle - Internet-Beschwerdestelle.de

das habe ich gemacht, mal sehen was es bringt.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



iche schrieb:


> mal sehen was es bringt.


Wenig, auch dieser Verein seit 2006 in "Äktschen"  ist nicht in der Lage etwas gegen  Nutzlosanbieter insbesondere mit ausländischen Tarnadressen zu unternehmen.
Jedenfalls hab ich nicht die geringsten spürbaren Aktivitäten bei den weitaus verbreiteteren   Nutzlosanbietern wie megadownloads ( hier fast 600000 Aufrufe) , opendownload ( fast 500000 Aufrufe) nachbarn24 ( fast 600000 Aufrufe) gesehen.
https://www.klicksafe.de/service/an...chwerdestellen/internet-beschwerdestelle.html


> Mit der gemeinsamen Webseite Internet-Beschwerdestelle.de bieten der Verband der deutschen Internetwirtschaft (eco) und die Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Multimediadiensteanbieter (fsm) Nutzern die Möglichkeit, sich an einer Stelle über verschiedene Aspekte zur Förderung des sichereren Umgangs mit dem Internet zu informieren und Beschwerden einzureichen.


Weder von der einen noch der anderen Organisation ist hier je etwas  zu lesen bzw die geringsten 
Aktivitäten zu verzeichnen gewesen


----------



## iche (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Naja, egal, wie auch immer; schaden konnte es sicher nicht, das problem da mal zu schildern. Ich dachte ja auch nur, ich versuchs mal - ist besser als nix tun. Vielleicht tut sich ja doch was, wenn das mehrere machen und sich da beschweren.


----------



## willingen38 (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Die werden immer dreister..gestern bekam ich die Info, dass jetzt ein gerichtliches Kalgeverfahren gegen mich eingeleitet wird..mit evtl. Gerichtsvollzieher und evtl. Kontopfändung..Kosten von anfangs 92,-EUR sind jetzt bereits bei 299,- EUR zusätzlich Reisekosten des Gerichtsvollziehers....
Jezt wird es richitg prickelnd...hat schon jemand bereits so einen Status erreicht?
Bitte um Info und Verfahrensweise..
Gruss
Frank


----------



## wahlhesse (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



willingen38 schrieb:


> Jezt wird es richitg prickelnd...hat schon jemand bereits so einen Status erreicht?



So einen  Status kann man gar nicht erlangen, da es absolut hirnverbrannter Unsinn ist, was die "Anbieter" schreiben. :scherzkeks:

Wie immer wieder gesagt, bitte zum Anfang dieser Seite zurückscrollen. Dort die Infolinks reinziehen um dann herzhaft zu lachen und entspannen. :-D

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



willingen38 schrieb:


> Die werden immer dreister..


aber nur verbal


willingen38 schrieb:


> .gestern bekam ich die Info, dass jetzt ein gerichtliches Kalgeverfahren gegen mich eingeleitet wird..mit evtl. Gerichtsvollzieher und evtl. Kontopfändung..Kosten von anfangs 92,-EUR sind jetzt bereits bei 299,- EUR zusätzlich Reisekosten des Gerichtsvollziehers....


Dieser Drohmüllquatsch wird in zig Varianten von allen Nutzlosanbietern gespammt 
Erstens ist es Unfug und  zweitens machen sie mit ihren  hohlen Drohungen nicht ernst.
Also beruhig dich und versenk den Müll dahin wo man Müll eben versenkt


----------



## willingen38 (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Danke..werde an meiner Geduld arbeiten..:wall:
Gruss Frank


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



willingen38 schrieb:


> .gestern bekam ich die Info, dass jetzt ein gerichtliches Kalgeverfahren gegen mich eingeleitet wird..


Diese "Info" hat der Nutzlosbetreiber nach meiner Erkenntnis all denen zugeleitet, die sich bisher nicht dazu "überwinden" konnten, zu zahlen.

Also nichts besonderes - lediglich nochmals ein "netter" Versuch, durch Druckaufbau zur Zahlung zu bewegen.

Erfahrungsgemäß ist das alles nur heiße, stinkige Luft....


----------



## iche (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



willingen38 schrieb:


> Die werden immer dreister..gestern bekam ich die Info, dass jetzt ein gerichtliches Kalgeverfahren gegen mich eingeleitet wird..mit evtl. Gerichtsvollzieher und evtl. Kontopfändung..Kosten von anfangs 92,-EUR sind jetzt bereits bei 299,- EUR zusätzlich Reisekosten des Gerichtsvollziehers....
> Jezt wird es richitg prickelnd...hat schon jemand bereits so einen Status erreicht?
> Bitte um Info und Verfahrensweise..
> Gruss
> Frank


 
Ja - ich :-D. Offenbar haben die gestern dieses gefasel massenweise versendet. Ich frage mich nur, wohin die voher ihre inkasso-cohorten geschickt haben: wenn sie keinerlei persönliche daten von mir haben; die können mich ja nichtmal richtig mit namen anreden. lol


----------



## blauerwind (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo

Bin Neu hier möchte euch aber auf etwas  hinweisen  habe Diesen müll auch bekommen wie Ich dan aber las aufwas füe eine Bank das Geld soll bin Ich doch ins Grübeln gekommen  Diese Bank ist eine Bank für Leute wo einen Schufa Eintrag haben  und bei den Banken keine Credit Karten Bekommen aber bei dieser Bank man Überweist selber Geld auf diese Karte und kan diese dan Überall Einsetzen Und an solch eine Bank Überweise ich nichts

blauerwind


----------



## Bianca09 (27 Februar 2009)

Ich habe mal eine Frage, habe heute auch so eine Mail bekommen, aber woher bekommen die die Namen. Also unsere Nachnamen. Wenn man seinen Namen nicht angibt, wie kommen die denn da ran?


----------



## iche (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Bianca09 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage, habe heute auch so eine Mail bekommen, aber woher bekommen die die Namen. Also unsere Nachnamen. Wenn man seinen Namen nicht angibt, wie kommen die denn da ran?


  Tja, das würde mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## blowfish (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



iche schrieb:


> Tja, das würde mich auch mal interessieren...



Vielleicht in irgendeinen "sozialen Netz" registriert, wie Studivz oder ähnliche? Merkt euch, wenn ihr irgendwo eure Daten eingegeben habt, das Internet vergisst nichts.:scherzkeks:


----------



## iche (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



blowfish schrieb:


> Vielleicht in irgendeinen "sozialen Netz" registriert, wie Studivz oder ähnliche? Merkt euch, wenn ihr irgendwo eure Daten eingegeben habt, das Internet vergisst nichts.:scherzkeks:


 
Wer? Ich? Um gotteswillen..doch nicht in sowas :-p. Und wenn ich irgendwo registriert bin dann im englischsprachigen raum und niemals mit vollem namen; Initialien nur. ALso wäre es höchst interessant zu hören, was für daten die angeblich von mir haben; 2 Buchstaben nur... und damit wollen die was anfangen? Da lachen ja die Hühner *Grööööhl*


----------



## blowfish (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



iche schrieb:


> Um gotteswillen..doch nicht in sowas :-p.



Die Frage hätte ich an @Bianca09  richten sollen. 
Du hattest ja nur geantwortet. aber trotzdem danach gefragt.


----------



## iche (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



blowfish schrieb:


> Die Frage hätte ich an @Bianca09 richten sollen.
> Du hattest ja nur geantwortet. aber trotzdem danach gefragt.


 Iwo, war schon ok so , sie hats bestimmt gelesen. Aber was mich interessieren würde, weil ich ja nirgends was so wirklich richtiges eingegeben habe, womit man was anfangen kann (ich gebe niemals NIEMALS irgendwo online meine vollständigen, echten persönlichen daten ein: Name, Adresse, Telefon - auch nicht, weil :usa: -Daten daten sind - wie sich gezeigt hat, mit erfolg) würde mich mal sehr interessieren, was denn nun für daten diese vögel hier von mir haben: wo sie denn nun ihre inkasso-bulldoggen hingeschickt haben
Nachfragen diesbezüglich blieben leider bisher unbeantwortet. Den letzen drohmüll bekam ich am freitag, dem 13


----------



## blowfish (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



iche schrieb:


> (ich gebe niemals NIEMALS irgendwo online meine vollständigen, echten persönlichen daten ein:



Es gibt da auch andere Möglichkeiten seine Daten zu offenbaren. zB. Preisausschreiben, Umfragen oder die berühmt berüchtigten Karten, die man ausfüllt und dann durch einen Schlitz der Windschutzscheibe in einen PKW wirft. Meistens so in großen Einkaufsmärkten:scherzkeks:


----------



## iche (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



blowfish schrieb:


> Es gibt da auch andere Möglichkeiten seine Daten zu offenbaren. zB. Preisausschreiben, Umfragen oder die berühmt berüchtigten Karten, die man ausfüllt und dann durch einen Schlitz der Windschutzscheibe in einen PKW wirft. Meistens so in großen Einkaufsmärkten:scherzkeks:


 Auch da gebe ich sie nicht preis :-p und an so einen quark wie preisausschreiben nehm ich nicht teil, solche karten kenn ich gar nicht - also niemand hat meine echten und vollständigen daten - nur meine hausbank :-D


----------



## herta-anna (3 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo allerseits,
auch ich gehöre dazu, dachte immer, dass kann mir doch nicht passieren.
Seit Oktober bekomme ich jetzt Mahnungen.
Am 13.2.09 kam folgendes:

Die können einen echt Schiss machen.
Wie soll ich mich denn jetzt verhalten?

Habe schon einige Fragen und auch Antworten von Euch gelesen, hat es denn schon jemand von Euch bis zum Ende durchgezogen?

Wann geben die denn auf?




> Hauptforderung: EUR 92,00
> Ausserger. Anwaltskosten: EUR 32,50
> Ausserger. Auslagen: EUR 6,50
> USt. auf ausserger. Kosten: EUR 7,41
> ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



herta-anna schrieb:


> auch ich gehöre dazu, dachte immer, dass kann mir doch nicht passieren.
> Seit Oktober bekomme ich jetzt Mahnungen.


Nicht nur du! Diesen Blafasel erhalten Hunderte!


herta-anna schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mich denn jetzt verhalten?
> Habe schon einige Fragen und auch Antworten von Euch gelesen, hat es denn schon jemand von Euch bis zum Ende durchgezogen?


Verhalte dich so, wie du dich bisher verhalten hast. Ein offizielles Ende gabs wohl noch bei keinem Betroffenen. 


herta-anna schrieb:


> Wann geben die denn auf?


Das ist sehr unterschiedlich. Manche Betroffene haben nach 3 Monaten Ruhe, manche erhielten aber auch bereits 26 Mahn-Drohschreiben innerhalb eines Jahres. 

Wie lange rumänische Strohmänner mahnen, entzieht sich unserer Kenntnis.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich ganz offensichtlich nicht von den vielen anderen Fällen, die allein in diesem Thread schon auf 11 Seiten behandelt wurden.
Alles, was man wissen muss, findet sich in den oben auf dieser Seite blau verlinkten Grundsatzartikeln.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.




Es sei hier nur noch angemerkt, dass speziell von diesem Anbieter, um den es hier geht:

 kein einziger Fall eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids bekanntgeworden ist (obwohl das in den Mahnungen angedroht wird)
 kein einziger Fall eines Prozesses bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch nicht der Inkasso-Beelzebub des Bundeskanzleramts gekommen ist
 bisher noch kein Schufa-Eintrag bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch kein Lokusdeckel, keine Unterhose und keine Kaffemühle gepfändet wurde

Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht reagiert?

Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.

Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.
Etwa nach diesem Schema: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## iche (4 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



herta-anna schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> auch ich gehöre dazu, dachte immer, dass kann mir doch nicht passieren.
> Seit Oktober bekomme ich jetzt Mahnungen.
> Am 13.2.09 kam folgendes:
> ...


 
Och KA wann die aufhören; ist auch wurst, die kriegen immer ne pampige antwort von mir aber kein geld *gröööhl*. Ob sies lesen oder nicht, ist mir auch backe.... Lasse doch, die können einem garnix und das wissen sie auch. Dieser quark kommt immer zum wochenende, wenn überhaupt.  Also ich finde diesen kram immer dort, wo er hingehört: im spamordner meines emailfachs *g*. Lass dich nicht kirre machen: wenn du dich nicht angemeldet hast und auch den test nicht, dann können die dir auch nix und du hast nichts zu befürchten.


----------



## Elja (6 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

nach weiterleiten an die Inkasso Stelle am heute folgende Mail mit diesem Betreff:


> > _Wichtig - Klageverfahren - Inkasso DS / 29-3036 - DeinSchicksal.cc_
> >
> > _+++ WICHTIG +++ GERICHTSVERFAHREN +++
> >
> ...


----------



## dianellini (6 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

mein beitrag dazu, auch wenns langsam langweilig wird:-D:-D


> +++ WICHTIG +++ GERICHTSVERFAHREN +++
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr .........,
> 
> ...


die wissen inzwischen nicht mal mehr ob ich männlein oder weiblein bin....lach:sun:

_[Identifizierbare Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## iche (6 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



dianellini schrieb:


> mein beitrag dazu, auch wenns langsam langweilig wird:-D:-D
> 
> die wissen inzwischen nicht mal mehr ob ich männlein oder weiblein bin....lach:sun:
> 
> _[Identifizierbare Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


 
Ach, den Gagaschrott habe ich heute auch bekommen; der erste mal wieder nach 2 Wochen:-D. Ist es wieder mal soweit und die versenden ihren massenspam?. So langsam wirds langweilig. Können die ihren schreibgenerierten computer nichtmal mit nem anderen wortlaut programmieren? Den mist habe ich doch hier schon 2 mal gelesen, das genügt doch gelle.. da muss ich das doch nicht im spamfach meines emailkontos auch nochmal haben nä??
Übrigens: bei mir wissen die auch nicht, ob ich M oder W bin... und ne vernünftige anrede mit Namen gibbet auch nit; nur n Buchstabe :-P


----------



## iche (6 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Dein Fall unterscheidet sich ganz offensichtlich nicht von den vielen anderen Fällen,
> _full quote gekürzt Modinfo_


 
Achduscheiße: 1 Jahr muss ich diesen mist hier ertragen? Bis dahin ist mein spamfach zugemüllt und ich muss mir eine neue email adresse zulegen:scherzkeks:


----------



## Fadenkreutz (6 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



dianellini schrieb:


> mein beitrag dazu, auch wenns langsam langweilig wird:-D:-D
> 
> die wissen inzwischen nicht mal mehr ob ich männlein oder weiblein bin....lach:sun:
> 
> _[Identifizierbare Daten entfernt. (bh)]_





> Sehr geehrter Herr [ edit],
> 
> Ihre Anmeldung zum Online-Test   DeinSchicksal.cc  kann durch den Zeitstempel
> (09.09.2008 07:06:08 ) sowie die IP-Adresse (87.243.147.30) technisch einwandfrei
> ...




Diesen Scheiß hben wir heute von denen bekommen.Habt Ihr auch das Kleigetrugte gelesen,wo man diese Schreiben nicht an Dritte weiterleiten darf,das ist doch schon eine unfeine Sache.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Fadenkreutz schrieb:


> Habt Ihr auch das Kleingedruckte gelesen,wo man diese Schreiben nicht an Dritte weiterleiten darf,das ist doch schon eine unfeine Sache.


Das können die sich genauso an die  Backe nageln wie die schwachsinnige  Drohung mit der IP
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Fadenkreutz (6 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Das können die sich genauso an die  Backe nageln wie die schwachsinnige  Drohung mit der IP
> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


Ich war sogar schon soweit das ich um eine Ratenzahlung gebeten habe(Habe sie aber schon wieder wiederrufen) und die wurde nicht akzeptiert und noch weiter gedroht.Habe mit Rechtsanwalt und information an den Verbrauchschutz gedroht und es kam keine Antwort mehr,bis jetzt.


----------



## iche (6 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Fadenkreutz schrieb:


> Diesen Scheiß hben wir heute von denen bekommen.Habt Ihr auch das Kleigetrugte gelesen,wo man diese Schreiben nicht an Dritte weiterleiten darf,das ist doch schon eine unfeine Sache.


 
Achwas: immer der selbe schrott..sowas einfallsloses.. so fängts immer an; ist schon jemand weiter in diesem sinnlosen gequarke, als ich und noch jemand? LOL. Ich würde den mist ja gern beenden, indem ich den absender auf meine blacklist setze und meinem emailprovider als spammer melde, dann kriege ich deren müll nicht mehr: ich fürchte aber, das ich dann was verpasse *gröööhl*.. das wäre doch schade  odda?:scherzkeks:


----------



## bibiu (8 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo
Mir gehts bereits genauso und habe viel drüber gelesen und jetzt kommt eine email ich kopiere sie mal hir rein

_[Hinreichend bekannter Mahndroh-Müll ohne Informationswert für das Forum entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (8 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Leute, aufwachen.

Das ist Kasperletheater.


----------



## iche (8 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



dvill schrieb:


> Leute, aufwachen.
> 
> Das ist Kasperletheater.


 

Nö, ich pflege nur eine email-feindschaft und mach mich lustig über die, auch wenn die es nichtmal lesen.. egal, ich bin gerade in spiellaune, wenn ich genug habe und keine steigerung mehr kommt, dann klappe ich die spielkiste zu: ab auf die blacklist und beim emailanbieter als spammer gemeldet - schon ist schicht im schacht. Aber solange ich noch hoffnung habe, das es steigerungen in den drohungen gibt, lasse ich sie offen; ich bin gespannt, was die sonst noch auf der pfanne haben. Ob mich eines tages ALiens entführen, wenn ich nicht bleche?
GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHL.. schönen sonntag und laßt euch die petersilie nicht verhageln: genießt ihn und lacht über die Beknackten emailspammer: die wissen sehr genau, das sie nix erreichen da sie wissen, das sie auf dummenfang sind.


----------



## mabodha (9 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

BIN AUCH OPFER DIESER FIRMA; 

[...]

LG; MABODHA

[...]

_[Gebrüll und sattsam bekannter Mahndroh-Müll mit vielen persönlichen Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (9 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Mal eine Kurzzusammenfassung ALLER Gesprächsthemen in diesem Forum seit mehr als drei Jahren mit zigtausend Betroffenen:

1) Internet-Nutzer bekommen unaufgefordert Rechnungen, Mahnungen, Inkasso- oder Rechtsanwaltsschreiben bezüglich fragwürdiger Forderungen, die nicht nachvollziehbar sind von ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehbar identifizierbaren Forderungsstellern hinter abenteuerlichen Postfachadressen.

2) Die andauernde Belästigung mit schwachsinnigen Mahndroh-Schreiben führt bei unerfahrenen Betroffenen zu akuten Angstzuständen, die ab sofort überall Gerichtsvollzieher, Karriere-Abstürze wegen Lohnpfändung, Kredit-Kündigungen wegen Schufa-Einträgen, Verlust der bürgerlichen Ehrenrechte wegen Strafanzeigen usw. vermuten.

3) In der Realität passiert nie mehr als der Eingang der bekannt schwachsinnigen Mahnbedrohung. Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten und benötigt zur "Abwehr" nichts als eine große Mülltonne.


----------



## mabodha (9 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

vielen dank bernard, 
das beruhigt mich schonmal und ich hoffe, dass es seitens der firma bei dem blöff bleibt, da diese wie gesagt meine postalische adresse haben.


----------



## Cashira (9 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo, ich bin auch betroffen und verfolge das hier nun schon länger ...
Mittlerweile wird bei mir auch das "Gerichtliche Klageverfahren" eingereicht *lool* 

Allerdings hab ich bisher noch nicht davon gelesen das jemandem dasselbe passiert ist wie mir...

Ich habe eine Email bekommen wo halt das mit dem Test drin stand. Aus langeweile habe ich dann drauf geklickt und hätte ich Daten eingeben müssen wäre ich sofort wieder offline gegangen... doch es stand dort nur ein Button mit der Aufschrift "TEST STARTEN"  was ich dann auch tat.... den test habe ich auch gemacht und erst hinterher bemerkt was das bedeutet....

Reagieren auf die Drohungen tu ich aber trotzdem nicht, schließlich ahbe ich meinen Namen und meine Email adresse und so weiter nicht dort eingebeben... das ist eindeutig [......] und dafür würde ich denen am liebsten den Hals umdrehen >.<

Lieben Gruß


----------



## iche (9 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Doch - mir: ich habe diese Stufe erklommen und damit das Level "gerichtliches Klageverfahren eingereicht" bereits erreicht :scherzkeks:.
Frage: was kommt danach? Eine Steigerung möglich? Ich warte..... wenn da nix weiter kommt, eine Stufenerhöhung sozusagen,dann kommen die auf meine blacklist und werden als spammer meinem emailanbieter gemeldet; dann ist ruhe im schiff...
Ich habe nämlich auch nix eingegeben, die wissen nichtmal ob ich m oder w bin und können mich nichtmal beim richtigen namen anreden - ich frage mich, wohin die ihre inkasso-bullies geschickt haben und - wann kommt der gerichtliche bescheid, das ein klageverfahren gegen mich läuft?? Sowas muss nämlich dem "schuldner" schriftlich mitgeteilt werden.. aber...wo wurde denn das hingeschickt: ohne namen und adresse.. GRÖÖÖÖHL
Das kasperletheater wird immer grotesker :sun:


----------



## chrilu (9 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

grummel...

meine Frau hatte sich da wohl angemeldet vor 5 Tagen [INKL. ALLER DATEN] :wall:

Jammern nutzt nix..heut kam Rechnung mit richtiger Anschrift etc..

Kann ich mich so wie Ihr entspannt zurücklehnen oder ?

Grüßle
 Chris


----------



## KatzenHai (9 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



chrilu schrieb:


> Kann ich mich so wie Ihr entspannt zurücklehnen oder ?


Zunächst erst mal ebenso entspannt hier lesen, ist interessant, bis es sich wiederholt.

Dann allgemein zurück lehnen.

Ein Rotwein ist auch geeignet, beim Entspannen zu helfen, wenn nicht andere Gegenanzeigen vorliegen. Hierzu bitte Arzt, Apotheker oder die Holde befragen.

Ach ja: Die von DeinSchicksal wissen natürlich, wie es ausgehen wird - das ist ja Schicksal.


----------



## chrilu (9 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

*fump* ich nehm ein Bier...

ich hab mir die Seite grad mal selbst angeschaut.. da steht aber schon gut lesbar (nur für meine Frau scheinbar nicht) "obacht..koscht 92 euronen !"..

Solang die mir nix per POST schicken nehm ichs dann mal locker..

merci !
 Chris


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



chrilu schrieb:


> Kann ich mich so wie Ihr entspannt zurücklehnen oder ?


Wenn du die Infos gelesen und die Video geschaut hast, sollte das der Fall sein


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



chrilu schrieb:


> ich hab mir die Seite grad mal selbst angeschaut.. da steht aber schon gut lesbar (nur für meine Frau scheinbar nicht) "obacht..koscht 92 euronen !"..


ein alter Trick der Nutzlosbranche 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

PS: soll sogar Richter/innen geben,  die darauf reinfallen ( insiderjoke)


----------



## willingen38 (16 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo Leute,
da ich ja nun, wie viele andere, auch nicht gerade erfreut bin über diese dubiosen Machenschaften, kann ich aber folgendes zur Entschärfung beitragen, nachdem ich ja nun auch schon soweit alles von denen geschickt bekam, wie viele hier:

Ich bekam am Freitag auf meine e-mail-Adresse erneut den Link von unserer geliebten Dipl.-Wahrsagerin Viola geschickt und nun heisst die Adresse:

http://www.seelenrettung.com

Also, ich denke, das erklärt dann wohl alles.
Schönen Tag noch

Gruss
Frank


----------



## bernhard (16 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

SMS-Gestammel abgetrennt.


----------



## Cashira (17 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Es wundert mich sowieso schon, das wenn die das ans Inkasso unternehmen abgegeben haben, wieso ich noch keine post erhalten hab sondern immer nur email drohungen bekomme und immer wieder die chance zur zahlung bekomme :smile:
Und vom gerichtliene klageverfahren bekomme ich auch keine post... sehr misteriös :-D...


----------



## willingen38 (17 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Eben..mehr ist bisher halt auch nie passiert.


----------



## Cashira (17 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Freu mich schon auf die nächste mail :-D


----------



## Tolleranzus (19 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

*Als höflicher Mensch habe ich das geantwortet:*


> [SIZE=-1]Guten Tag, Herr oder Frau [......],[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=-1] ich vertraue auf das Gute im Menschen. Deshalb glaube ich einfach nicht, daß Sie zu  den Verbrechern gehören, die gemeinhin als "Internetbetrüger" bezeichnet werden und naive Menschen wie mich mit dummdreisten Methoden über den Tisch ziehen wollen. So steht zwar z.B. im Forum www.computerbetrug.de etwas anderes, aber Ihre Rechnung muß ein Irrtum sein. Anderenfalls bitte ich um kurze Mitteilung, worauf die Fakturierung basiert. [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=-1] Noch einen schönen Tag ohne irgendwelche Schicksalsschläge, den wünsche ich Ihnen! [/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]


*
Mal sehen, was zur Aufklärung beiträgt* :-D:-D:-D
[/SIZE]


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



> ich vertraue auf das Gute im Menschen


Und das ausgerechnet bei denen? :cry:


----------



## Antiscammer (20 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Tolleranzus schrieb:


> *Als höflicher Mensch habe ich das geantwortet: [...]
> Mal sehen, was zur Aufklärung beiträgt*


*

Wer versucht, einem Ochsen auf der Kuhweide den Satz des Pythagoras zu erklären, wird als Quittung ein "muuuh" und einen Kuhfladen erhalten.
Ob dann der Ochse allerdings "aufgeklärt" ist, weiß ich nicht.*


----------



## Thaitirak (28 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Habe gleichfalls eine Rechnung erhalten. Habe mitgeteilt, dass ich weder den Test gemacht habe und auch mich nicht registriert. Angeblich habe ich die Bedingungen akzeptiert und somit ist die Rechnung gültig. Habe dann Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung eingelegt per E-Mail. Keine Rückantwort. Überlege noch, ob ich Strafanzeige wegen Computerbetrug erstatten soll. Woher haben die eigentlich meine Adresse? Habe ich nicht beim Registrierungsantrag nicht angegeben.
Gruß Thaitirak:cry:


----------



## bernhard (28 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Es ist leichtsinnig, auf unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten mit Realdaten zu antworten und die Datenbestände eigener persönlicher Daten bei unbekannten Dritten aufzufüllen.


----------



## dvill (28 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Das Problem ist wohl, dass man im realen Leben gelernt hat, frühzeitig Halunken von anständigen Menschen mit einiger Sicherheit unterscheiden zu können.

Im Internet ist das viel schwerer. Die Probleme mit Kostenfallen resultieren vielfach bereits daher, dass man den eingehenden Mahndrohmüll als ernstzunehmende Korrespondenz betrachtet und durch Antworten erst in die Falle tappt.

Mails ohne Bezug, Sinn oder nachvollziehbaren Absender sind Müll, in jeder Beziehung. Niemand bekommt Probleme, der Mailmüll entfernt.


----------



## willingen38 (7 April 2009)

*AW: PROINKASSO schreibt DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

*Hallo zusammen,*
*jetzt geht es wohl in die nächste Runde..habe soeben folgende Drohung der PROINKASSO GmbH bekommen...siehe unten
*
*Gehört das jetzt auch zu den normalen Einschüchterungen?*
*Wie reagiert man hier?*
*Gruss Frank
*
*
*


> *Sehr geehrte/r Herr XXXXXX,*
> unser Mandant (IM Internet Media  Ltd.) hat uns bevollmächtigt, die unten aufgeführte und gemahnte Forderung  einzuziehen.


----------



## rattskie (7 April 2009)

*AW: PROINKASSO schreibt DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

das gleiche habe ich heut auch bekommen, aber was jetzt tun?????





willingen38 schrieb:


> *Hallo zusammen,*
> *jetzt geht es wohl in die nächste Runde..habe soeben folgende Drohung der PROINKASSO GmbH bekommen...siehe unten
> Fullquote gekürzt modinfo *


----------



## Captain Picard (7 April 2009)

*AW: PROINKASSO schreibt DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



willingen38 schrieb:


> *Hallo zusammen,*
> *jetzt geht es wohl in die nächste Runde..habe soeben folgende Drohung der PROINKASSO GmbH bekommen...siehe unten
> *
> *Gehört das jetzt auch zu den normalen Einschüchterungen?*





rattskie schrieb:


> das gleiche habe ich heut auch bekommen, aber was jetzt tun?????



die nächste Stufe der Mahnmüllpyramide  auch Kalletaler  Dreieck genannt 
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## mabodha (9 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

*Ich bekam gestern auch folgende e-mail, auf die ich wiedermal mit widerruf reagiert habe. 
*
*ist die firma proinkasso auch so ein dubioses unternehmen, oder stecken die evt. unter einer Decke?*
*Mehr als meinen namen scheinen die nicht zu wissen, denn ich bekam keine post bisher.  *


> *Sehr geehrte/r Frau****,*
> unser Mandant (IM Internet Media Ltd.) hat uns bevollmächtigt, die unten aufgeführte und gemahnte Forderung einzuziehen.
> ..
> ...


----------



## flaechenbrand (12 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

hey hello dies ist mein erster beitrag in diesem forum,ich habe alle beiträge genau verfolgt und genau dasselbe problem...halt auf so eine e-mail geklickt nochmal geklickt und schon kam da die erste mahnung ohne das ich da irgendwas angegeben habe noch nicht mal mein mail-adresse naja find es auf jeden fall voll cool das es hier leute die das gleiche problem haben(weil man halt nicht der einzige ist)...

mfg flaechenbrand:-p


----------



## Yojk (13 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo an Alle,
ich war leider damals auch so doof und hab auf den link geklickt und habe seither diese lustigen Drohmails wie alle hier. Nun auch schon auf der Proinkasso stufe mit der 2. aufforderung zur Zahlung.
Ich hoffe mal was ich bis dato gemacht habe ist sinnvoll:
ich habe mich damals dann nicht eingeloggt auf den link den man nach der phishingmail bekommen hat und habe gleich widerspruch gegen die Rechnung und den gesammten abschluss an IM Internet Media Ltd. gerichtet und daher bin ich so wie ich die ganze sache versteh sogar laut ihrer AGB drausen, aber so langsam beunruhigt mich doch deren Hartneckigkeit. Nun habe ich gleiches nochmal an proinkasso geschrieben, da ich eigentlich kein Fan von warten und ignorieren bin. 
War das doof?


----------



## Captain Picard (13 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Yojk schrieb:


> aber so langsam beunruhigt mich doch deren Hartneckigkeit.


Ab dem wievielten  Drohmüll glaubst du wird es seriös? 


Yojk schrieb:


> Nun habe ich gleiches nochmal an proinkasso geschrieben, da ich eigentlich kein Fan von warten und ignorieren bin.
> War das doof?


ziemlich. Antworten auf sinnlosen Drohmüll  erzeugt nur weiteren Drohmüll


----------



## dvill (13 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Im Umgang zwischen zivilisierten Geschäftspartnern wäre der Klärungsversuch über eine Meinungsverschiedenheit durchaus üblich.

Wer die moderne Form der Wegelagerei und des Raubrittertums noch nicht kennengelernt hat, kann sich nicht vorstellen, wie dreist die Vorgehensweise ist.

Brieffreundschaftsversuche von Verbrauchern führen da zu nichts Gutem, sondern vervollständigen nur eigene persönliche Daten in fremden, nicht vertrauenswürdigen Händen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Die Proinkasso GmbH Hanau ist für sehr, sehr viele Nutzlosanbieter tätig, und dies bereits seit etlichen Jahren.

Jegliche Korrespondenz mit diesem Unternehmen hat in etwa denselben Effekt, als wenn man einem Ochsen ins Horn pfetzt.

Ich kann dazu nur noch auf mein gestriges Posting im Thread über einen weiteren Proinkasso-Mandanten verweisen.


----------



## Thaitirak (13 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Habe inzwischen 2. Mahnung von IM Internet Media Ltd. erhalten mit Androhung, dass die Sache einem Inkassobüro übergeben werden soll, wenn ich nicht umghend den geforderten Rechnungsbetrag überweise. Auch wird angedroht, dass eine Pfändung erfolgt, wenn nicht umgehend gezahlt wird. Habe auf der 2. Mahnung nochmals Widerspruch bei IM Internet Media Ltd. eingelegt und erklärt, dass ich mich nicgt registriert habe. Gleichfalls habe ich denen mitgeteilt, dass hier ein Vergehen nach dem Bundesdatenschutzgesetz vor liegt, da ich weder meinen Namen und meine Anschrift angegeben habe. Auch habe ich angedroht, die Sache der Staatsanwalt zu übergeben wegen Computerbetrug. Außerdem habe ich angedroht, die mir entstehenden Kosten Internet Media in Rechnung zu stellen und nötigenfalls bei Nichtzahlung durch ein englisches Inkassobüro beitreiben zu lassen. Ich habe bisher noch keine Rückantwort von IM Internet Media Ltd. erhalten. Bin gespannt, wie die reagieren werden.
Thaitirak


----------



## Thaitirak (13 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Im Nachgang zu meinem heutigen Schreiben möchte ich mitteilen, dass eine E-Mail inzwischen bei mir eingegangen ist folgenden Inhalts:
Sehr geehrte Frau[ edit] ,


Ihre Anmeldung zum Online-Test (

```
www.DeinSchicksal.CC
```
) kann durch den Zeitstempel (06.03.2009 xxxx) sowie die IP-Adresse (x.x.x.x) technisch einwandfrei und gerichtsfest nachgewiesen werden. Diese Daten wurden protokolliert.

Im Ausnahmefall, dass ein Dritter unter Benutzung Ihrer E-Mail-Adresse oder Ihres Internetanschlusses diesen Vertrag geschlossen hat, so haften Sie als Anschlussinhaber auch für diese Nutzung.

Diese Haftung ist in der Rechtsprechung im Telefon- (Beschl. d. LG Frankfurt a.M. v. 26.11.2004, Az: 2-16 S 126/04) und neuerdings im Internet-Bereich (Urt. d. LG Hamburg v. 26.07.2006, Az: 308 O 407 / 06) anerkannt.

Wir haben Sie also aufzufordern, die Forderung fristgerecht zu begleichen.

Im Falle einer unberechtigten Strafanzeige werden wir S I E wegen Falscher Verdächtigung anzeigen und umfangreiche Schadensersatz- und Unterlassungsansprüche gegen Sie geltend machen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Internet Media Ltd.

Dazu hätte ich folgende Fragen:
1. Wer kennt das Urteil vom LG Frankfurt a.M. v. 26.11.2004, Az: 2-16 S 126/04?
2. Wer kennt das Urteil vom LG Hamburg v. 26.07.2006, Az: 308 O 407 / 06?
Im Internet konnte ich diese Urteile nicht finden.
Auf die Androhung von Internet Media sollte man nun einen RA einschalten oder beim Verbraucherschutz vorstellig werden?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Inkassoandrohung von Internet Media?
Oder sollte man die Forderung begleichen, um sich weiteren Ärger zu ersparen?
Was ict Eure Meinung dazu?
Gruß Thaitirak


----------



## Wembley (13 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Dieser Thread hat schon fast 150 Postings und der Grundtenor ist immer derselbe. Lies ihn dir ruhig mal durch.
Weiters empfehle ich dir, die Links ganz oben anzuklicken (blaue Schrift). Diese erklären alles, was dieses Geschäftsmodell angeht.

Keinen Grund zur Panik.

Es passiert bei solchen Anbietern immer wieder, dass Gerichtsurteile hergenommen werden, die mit der Sache nichts zu tun haben, aber für den Empfänger "beeindruckend" wirken, da er es nicht einordnen kann, obwohl er eigentlich keine Befürchtungen hegen müsste. Auf gut deutsch: Der Schmäh ist alt.

Selbst wenn man eine Anmeldung "gerichtsfest" nachweisen könnte, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass dies für einen Vertragsabschluss gilt.

Denn Anmeldung ist nicht Vertragsabschluss. Zu einem Vertragsabschluss gehört mehr, nämlich zuerst einmal eine *deutliche* Preisangabe und da sind die Regelungen streng.

Das ist nur ein Brief zum Einschüchtern. Nicht mehr. Wer aber Bescheid weiß, ist nicht eingeschüchtert.
Mach dir keine großen Gedanken und genieße die Feiertage.


----------



## mabodha (13 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Frage an den Morderator:

Mich würde immer noch interessieren, ob jemand etwas über die Firma Proinkasso weiß?Ist diese ebenso unseriös? Ich denke ja, denn die sind auf meine Erklärungen null eingegangen und gegen auch keine Telefonnr. an. Ich habe und werde denen jetzt nicht mehr antworten. 

Ist tatsächlich mit einem gerichtlichen mahnverfahren oder am Ende Schufaeintrag zu rechnen? Oder wirklich ganz sicher nicht?

Wann muss ich mit dem Rechtsanwalt reagieren?

LG, mabodha


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Zu Proinkasso:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/276964-post144.html 

Und auch Herr Google weiss Bescheid!

Mir ist kein Fall bekannt, bei dem Proinkasso weiter ging als permanent zu drohen.

Wirklich noch Fragen???:-?


----------



## ark_1969 (13 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo, 

nach dem ich ein Mail von Proinkasso erhalten habe, habe ich meinen Anwalt kontaktiert, der mir empfohlen hat ein Einschreiben (mit Rückschein) an Intermedia Ltd. zu schicken (Musterbrief hier Verbraucherzentrale Bayern : Abzocke im Internet), sowie eine Kopie an Proinkasso mit der Bitte einen Abstand von weiteren Kontakten zu nehmen, was ich auch gemacht habe. 
Das Schreiben, hat Proinkasso am 09.04.2009. Am 11.04.2009 um 18:57 habe ich ein zweites Mail von Proinkasso erhalten. Das heißt, daß die Mails automatisch generiert und versendet werden. Daraufhin habe ich meinen Spamfilter neu konfiguriert.  (wie davor für DeinSchicksal.cc)...Somit habe ich meine Pflicht gemacht und wenn was Schriftliches vom Gericht kommen sollte, dann einfach widersprechen und fertig...
Mein Anwalt sieht leider keine Möglichkeit solche Firmen zu verfolgen...Es kostet nur Geld und Zeit...Ich habe allerdings die Bank von Proinkasso GmbH kontaktiert, so könnte man das Leben von der Firma ein bisschen schwerer machen...



> An: [email protected]
> 
> Betreff: Proinkasso GmbH, Kto. [.......] BLZ 50050201
> 
> ...



Also, wenn jemand Lust hat, sowas an die Bank, wo immer diese Firma der Kunde ist zu schreiben, dann los

....


----------



## herta-anna (14 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

hallo zusammen,
 habe auch diese Post bekommen,
bin selbstverständlich dabei diesen Leuten das Handwerk zu legen.

Gruß
herta-anna


----------



## herta-anna (14 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo ich bins noch mal,

stell mir allerdings auch immer wieder die Frage, wie lange das ganze noch dauert mit der Schreiberei von denen:wall:.
Hat das von Euch denn schon mal jemand bis zum Ende durchgezogen, bist dann nichts mehr kam.
Wäre schön von euch zu hören.
Gruss
herta-anna


----------



## flaechenbrand (14 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

also ich denke mal nachdem ich mich im internet erkundigt habe das die nichts mehr als nutzlose drohungen schreiben und versuchen werden durch das inkassobüro ein bischen geld einzu treiben, denn keine mahnung fängt mit drohungen an was passiert wenn man nicht bezahlt also einfach ignorieren...


----------



## webwatcher (14 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



herta-anna schrieb:


> Hat das von Euch denn schon mal jemand bis zum Ende durchgezogen, bist dann nichts mehr kam.


Kommt drauf. ist sehr unterschiedlich. Wer Lust und  Nerven hat und immer wieder antwortet,
 kann das sehr lange fortsetzen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html
der Rekord liegt z.Z wohl knapp unter 30 "Ballwechsel"


----------



## herta-anna (14 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Von mir bekommen die keine Antwort, d.h. wohl im Klartext *Aussitzen*:cry:

Gruß
herta-anna


----------



## webwatcher (14 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



herta-anna schrieb:


> Von mir bekommen die keine Antwort, d.h. wohl im Klartext *Aussitzen*:cry:


Ein gutes Spamfilter gegen Mailmahnmüll bzw die grüne oder blaue Tonne für 
Papiermahnmüll helfen beim Aussitzen


----------



## mabodha (15 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

@ Nicko + arc

ok, vielen Dank. das war hilfreich. 
LG, mabodha


----------



## Chriss69 (16 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo Liebe Mitleidenden,
wir haben jetzt die erste Mail des Inkassounternehmens erhalten!
Die Firma nennt sich ProInkasso mit Sitz in Hanau, die sind anscheinen auf solche dubiosen Firmen getrimmt, denn die sind auch die Geldeintreber von Alphaload und ähnlichen Abzockerseiten. Als Geschäftsführer wurde dort Herr [edit]  genannt. Schaut mal bei Google, sowie der Herr [edit] sowie auch die ProInkasso sind anscheinen hinreichend bekann.
Das Lustige ist, die haben immer noch keine richtige Postadresse von uns, wie auch zur fraglichen Zeit hatten wir in Spanien gewohnt und waren auf der Tour durch halb Europa um unsere Familie im Norden zu besuchen. Also woher haben die die Unzweifelhafte IP- Adresse??
Alles Humbug, die sollen mal erstmal vor der Tür stehen!

Halten den Kopf hoch!


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Chriss69 schrieb:


> Also woher haben die die Unzweifelhafte IP- Adresse??


Ob die die haben oder nicht ist völlig egal
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


Chriss69 schrieb:


> Alles Humbug, die sollen mal erstmal vor der Tür stehen!


Kein Abgesandter der Nutzlosbranche  hat irgendwo/wann  vor der Tür  eines Betroffenen gestanden.


----------



## mabodha (18 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

@ webwatcher

hoffentlich werden die auch in zukunft niemals vor irgendwessen türe stehen...

mir erscheint es auch völlig dubios, dass ein inkassobüro sich vor den karren solcher leute spannen lässt. 

bisher habe ich nur webpost erhalten, auf die ich nun auch nicht mehr antworte. 

dummerweise habe ich bei meiner anmeldung zum schicksalstest jedoch meines wissens nach meine adr. eingetragen. blöderweise erinnere ich mich aber nicht mehr. ich habe mir nur die seite nochmal angesehen und man gelangt zu dem test gar nicht ohne adr. angabe. 

so habe ich also schon große angst, dass die typen eines tages vor meiner türe stehen oder ich post vom gericht erhalte. 

es ist sehr tröstlich, dass dies noch nie vorkam. gibt es wirklich niemanden bei dem das nie vorkam?

falls doch müsste man dann also innerhalb von 2 wochen erneut widerspruch einlegen und das ganze einem anwalt überreichen - wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe?

lg, mabodha


----------



## Captain Picard (18 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



mabodha schrieb:


> mir erscheint es auch völlig dubios, dass ein inkassobüro sich vor den karren solcher leute spannen lässt.


Was bringt dich auf den gutgläubigen Gedanken, dass Inkassobüros besonders seriöse Unternehmen 
seien? Es sind (gut)  bezahlte  Schreibknechte ohne irgendwelche besondere Rechte, die nehmen,
  was kommt.
Wirklich seriöse sind eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## jupp11 (18 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



mabodha schrieb:


> so habe ich also schon große angst, dass die typen eines tages vor meiner türe stehen oder ich post vom gericht erhalte.


Hör auf hier Horrorszenarien zu verbreiten. Du tust weder dir noch den Lesern einen Gefallen


mabodha schrieb:


> es ist sehr tröstlich, dass dies noch nie vorkam. gibt es wirklich niemanden bei dem das nie vorkam?


Du siehst zuviel Privat-TV. In deren Pseudodukuserien wird solcher  Unfug verbreitet. 
Kartenlegen ist dagegen Wissenschaft ...

PS:  deine shift Taste klemmt.


----------



## mabodha (18 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

ok Jupp. 

Danke!

Sonst werd ichs euch eh hier berichten. Jetzt denk ich aber erstmal positiv, ist in Ordnung.


----------



## mabodha (18 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

@ Picard, 

ich war der falschen Annahme, dass eine Inkassofirma nur geprüfte Rechnungen eintreibt.


----------



## Heiko (18 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Diese Meinung ist in der Tat falsch.


----------



## herta-anna (20 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Guten Morgen zusammen,
habe heute wieder eine Mail bekommen,
jetzt mit neuen Angaben, wohin ich das Geld überweisen soll.

Rechtsanwaltskanzlei K. S. [ edit] , Postbank, Konto-Nr.: 10463604, BLZ 37010050.

Ist euch das bekann? 
die lassen nicht locker.

Gruss
herta-anna


----------



## webwatcher (20 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



herta-anna schrieb:


> Ist euch das bekann?


Taucht seit einigen Tagen für verschiedene Nutzlosanbieter mit  Mahndrohmüll auf. 
Nicht ernster  zu nehmen als die Schreiben der andern drei Mahndrohanwälte


----------



## ark_1969 (20 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



herta-anna schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> habe heute wieder eine Mail bekommen,
> jetzt mit neuen Angaben, wohin ich das Geld überweisen soll.
> 
> ...



einfach datum (wochentag und uhrzeit angucken)

Von: 							"Proinkasso GmbH" <[email protected]>
[noparse]ins Adressbuch | zum MultiMessenger
 | zum Chat einladen[/noparse]

An:XXXXXBetreff:Achtung: neue Kontoverbindung beachten! [522924]Datum:Sun, 19. Apr 2009 02:19:58 +0200


----------



## Antiscammer (20 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Inkassobüros oder Rechtsanwälte haben in Deutschland keine Sonderrechte. Es handelt sich um "Dienstleister", die im Auftrag ihrer "Mandanten" schriftlich eine "Rechtsmeinung" gegenüber Dir vorbringen dürfen. Diese "Rechtsmeinung" besagt, dass die ehrenwerte Mandantschaft angeblich von Dir Geld zu bekommen habe.

Ob nun diese Rechtsmeinung stimmt, das entscheidet nicht das Inkassobüro, auch nicht der Rechtsanwalt, sondern das kann nur von einem Gericht entschieden werden. 
Wird die Forderung von Dir bestritten, dann kann das Inkassobüro entweder endlos weiter schriftlich mahnen (das ist nach deutschem Recht leider möglich), oder es kann den Fall an den Mandanten zurückverweisen. Das "Unternehmen" bzw. dessen Rechtsanwalt müsste Dich dann verklagen. In den typischen Nutzlos-Abzockfällen hat es jedoch in 4 Jahren bei Hunderttausenden von Betroffenen nur 5 echte Prozesse gegeben, und alle 5 Prozesse wurden von den Abzockern verloren.
Prozesse von Abzockern gegen Opfer sind daher auch so selten wie Kokospalmen auf Island.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre noch die Einleitung des "Mahnbescheids". Auch sowas wird von den Abzockern immer wieder angedroht, aber mit allerhöchster Wahrscheinlichkeit niemals wahrgemacht. Der Grund dafür ist sehr einfach. Der Abzocker müsste die Gebühren dafür vorstrecken (das wäre z.B. bei 100 Euro Streitwert: 23 Euro Gebühr). Wenn Du als angeblicher "Schuldner" jetzt dem Mahnbescheid widersprichst, kostet Dich das nichts, der Abzocker hätte aber die Gebühr umsonst gezahlt. Anschließend könnte er nur noch klagen - mit den oben bereits beschriebenen schlechten Aussichten.
Ein Jackpot im Lotto ist wahrscheinlicher als so ein Mahnbescheid von einem Abzocker.
Sollte trotzdem ein Mahnbescheid kommen:
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Weitere irgendwie geartete Befugnisse haben Inkassobüros oder Rechtsanwälte nicht.

Einen Vollstreckungsbescheid gäbe es erst nach einem von Dir unwidersprochenen und nicht bezahlten Mahnbescheid. Das gleiche gilt für Schufa-Einträge.
"Pfändung", Gerichtsvollzieher und sonstigen immer wieder angedrohten Schwulst gibt es erst nach unwidersprochenem Vollstreckungsbescheid.

Also: ein Inkassobüro oder ein Anwalt ist noch lange kein Gerichtsvollzieher.
Auch dann nicht, wenn die sich mit der geheimnisvollen Aura eines "scharfrichterlichen Beitreibers" einsprühen.
Es gibt keinen Grund für Angst vor solchen Kaspereien.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## Thaitirak (23 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Ich habe von IM Internet Media Ltd. heute folgene Mail bekommen:
*Von:*
"Buchhaltung DeinSchicksal.cc" <[email protected]>
*An:*
[............]
*Datum/Uhrzeit:*
23.04.2009 / 14:27 (Empfang)
*Nachrichtenart:*
E-Mail 
*Betreff:*
*Wichtig - Inkassoverfahren gegen Sie - [...........] - DeinSchicksal.cc*


Sehr geehrte Frau [.........],

Sie haben bis heute Ihre fällige Schuld (Rechnung Nr. [.........] vom 21.03.2009, Anmeldung auf DeinSchicksal.cc nicht beglichen.

Ihre Daten wurden heute an das Inkassobüro bzw. Rechtsanwälte weitergeleitet und dort gespeichert. Es werden nun weitere - kostenpflichtige! - Maßnahmen zum Forderungseinzug gegen Sie eingeleitet.

Sollten Sie innerhalb von 3 Tagen ab Erhalt dieser E-Mail die fällige Forderung ausgleichen, so wären wir ausnahmsweise bereit, den bereits erteilten Inkassoauftrag auf unsere Kosten zurückzunehmen.

Zahlen Sie zur Vermeidung der Inkassomassnahmen wie folgt (inkl. Mahngebühren):
Betrag: EUR 101,50
Empfänger: IM Internet Media Ltd.
Bank: Wirecardbank
Konto: [.........]
BLZ: 51230800
SWIFT/BIC: [.........]
IBAN: [.........]
Verw.zweck: Mahnung Nr. [.........], 
Kunden-Nr. [.........]

Wir weisen darauf hin, dass dies das letzte Angebot ist, diese Angelegenheit gütlich und ohne weitere Kosten und Unannehmlichkeiten abschließen.

Andernfalls wird diese Angelegenheit von nun an durch das Inkassobüro bearbeitet. Dort können u.a. folgende Massnahmen getroffen werden:
- Speicherung und Weitergabe Ihrer Personendaten an Auskunfteien (z.B. SCHUFA) mit Negativmerkmal,
- Speicherung in öffentlichen Schuldnerverzeichnissen,
- gerichtliches Verfahren gegen Sie,
- Vollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher,
- Konten-/Lohnpfändung.

Hochachtungsvoll
Internet Media Ltd.

***************************
IM Internet Media Ltd.
Suite F 1st Floor
New City Chambers
36 Wood Street
Wakefield
West Yorkshire WF1 2HB
Grossbritannien

DeinSchicksal.CC
[email protected]

***************************
HINWEIS: 
Dies ist eine vertrauliche Nachricht und nur für den Adressaten bestimmt. Es ist nicht erlaubt, diese Nachricht zu kopieren, sie Dritten zugänglich zu machen oder zu veröffentlichen.

Angeblich hätte ich mich am am 06.03.2009 dort registriert. Ich bekam damals eine 
Mail, habe sie geöffnet und gelesen, dann gelöscht. Danach kamen Mahnungen und nun die Androhhung, dass die Angelegenheit einem Inkassobüro bzw. Rechtsanwälte übergeben wird. Wer hat bereits Erfahrungen mit Internet Media gemacht? Es gibt nur folgende Alternative für mich: 1. Entweder zahhlen (was ich nicht bereit bin) oder 2. das Inkasso- oder Gerichtsverfahren abwarten. Wie würdet ihr euch verhalten?
Gruß Thaitirak


----------



## Antiscammer (23 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich ganz offensichtlich nicht von den vielen anderen Fällen, die allein in diesem Thread schon auf vielen Seiten behandelt wurden.
Alles, was man wissen muss, findet sich in den oben auf dieser Seite blau verlinkten Grundsatzartikeln.

Nur soviel:
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Was man über Inkassobüros wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Es gibt keinen Grund für Angst vor solchen Kaspereien.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Sollte ein Mahnbescheid kommen (ist bei der Abzocker-Branche so selten wie ein Jackpot im Lotto):
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## bienchen (25 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo Zusammen, :-D
auch ich habe Rechnungen von dieser "Firma" erhalten. Allerdings habe ich mich nicht darauf gezuckt und habe auch nicht die Absicht Dieses zu tun. Mit ist weder die Seite bekannt, noch dass ich mich auf so einen Blödsinn einlassen würde.  Bin sehr vorsichtig wenn es darum geht sich irgendwo anzumelden. Und ausgefüllt habe ich mit 100%-tiger Sicherheit auch nichts.
Also hier mal der neueste Drohbrief den ich erhalten habe......

_[Mahndroh-Müll ohne Informationswert für das Forum entfernt. (bh)]_

:kick:


----------



## Antiscammer (25 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Diese Mahnschreiben gleichen sich immer wieder und tun i.d.R. nichts neues zur Sache.
Selbst, wenn der Mahnbrief mit rotem Siegellack und auf blattgoldgerändertem lavendelparfümierten Büttenpapier daherkäme, ändert das nichts an der Sache, dass man es hier mit Schwachsinnsdrohungen zu tun hat, die man am besten ignoriert. Weil man ja bei einer ungerechtfertigten Forderung keine Rechtspflicht hat, reagieren zu müssen. Und weil eine Antwort auf so eine Forderung typischerweise nur wieder neue schwachsinnige Drohschreiben nach sich zieht.

Solche Abzockprojekte zeichnen sich oft dadurch aus, dass ein fürchterlich unsicheres Anmeldeverfahren benutzt wird, wo im Prinzip jeder jeden "anmelden" :scherzkeks: kann.
Das ist aber wurst, in diesem Fall hat allein der "Anbieter" die rechtlichen und wirtschaftlichen Folgen daraus zu vertreten. Wer auch immer einen da "angemeldet" hat: es wäre allein Sache des "Anbieters", das herauszufinden.


----------



## bienchen (25 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Selbst wenn ich geneigt wäre darauf zu antworten würde ich es trotzdem unterlassen - geb denen doch nicht freiwillig meine Adresse. Wer weiß was einen dann erwartet.............:gruebel:
Worauf ich allerdings auch keine Lust habe sind solche Sachen wie Mahnbescheid und die damit verbundene Lästigkeit. 
Andererseits sage ich mir, dass die garnichts von mir wissen da sie überhaupt keinerlei Daten haben. Von mir haben sie jedenfalls keine bekommen. Warum sonst kommen diese angeblichen Rechnungen u. Mahnungen alle per mail und nicht auf dem Postweg????
Finde das echt übel - man wird hier in irgendwas reingezogen.
Wo bleibt denn eigentlich der sogenannte Datenschutz? Irgendwie sind die ja nun mal an unsere e-mail Adessen ran gekommen.
Mal gucken wie oft sie noch schreiben 
Wie empfehlenswert ist es eigentlich eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs zu erstatten? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?
Auf jeden Fall werden die von mir keinen Cent sehen - das steht ganz sicher fest!:dagegen:


----------



## webwatcher (25 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



bienchen schrieb:


> Warum sonst kommen diese angeblichen Rechnungen u. Mahnungen alle per mail und nicht auf dem Postweg????


Wenn sie deine Adresse nicht haben. Gegen Emailspammüll hilft ein  gutes Spamfilter 


bienchen schrieb:


> Worauf ich allerdings auch keine Lust habe sind solche Sachen wie Mahnbescheid und die damit verbundene Lästigkeit.


Mahnbescheide von diesem Betreiber sind so häufig wie Kokospalmen in der Antarktis. 


bienchen schrieb:


> Wie empfehlenswert ist es eigentlich eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs zu erstatten?


Ziemlich sinnlos 


bienchen schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall werden die von mir keinen Cent sehen - das steht ganz sicher fest!


weise Entscheidung


----------



## bienchen (25 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

:-D alles klar - die Antworten waren genau so wie ich sie hören wollte :sun:

Werde bei meiner "weisen Entscheidung" bleiben. :scherzkeks:
Bin aber trotzdem gespannt wieviel Ausdauer die noch an den Tag legen werden und vor allem...... wieviel unhöflicher dieses Geschreibsel noch wird :-p
Danke erstmal!


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



bienchen schrieb:


> :-D alles klar - die Antworten waren genau so wie ich sie hören wollte


Dann ist ja gut. Mehr darf man in den Foren mit .de-Endung auch nicht sagen, sonst gibts dank unseres grandiosen "Rechtsstaates" möglicherweise Post vom Abzockeranwalt wegen unerlaubter Rechtsberatung 


bienchen schrieb:


> Werde bei meiner "weisen Entscheidung" bleiben.


 Und das ist auch gut so 


bienchen schrieb:


> Bin aber trotzdem gespannt wieviel Ausdauer die noch an den Tag legen werden und vor allem...... wieviel unhöflicher dieses Geschreibsel noch wird


Nun ja, das ist durchaus steigerungsfähig:
Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite 

Nur zur Orientierung: Proinkasso ist z.Zt. Rekordhalter mit 25 Mahnschreiben innerhalb eines Jahres an ein und denselben User. Die Nr. 2 (Schreiber ebenfalls Proinkasso) ist mittlerweile bei Mahnung Nr. 21 angelangt. :-D


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Nicht nur das Schicksal schreibt Rechnungen, denn die "Betreiberfirma" Internet Media ist inzwischen auch in die "Alkoholberatung" eingestiegen 

Dafür möchte alkoholberatung.cc lediglich die "Kleinigkeit" von 89 Euronen kassieren.


----------



## webwatcher (27 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Dafür möchte alkoholberatung.cc lediglich die "Kleinigkeit" von 89 Euronen kassieren.


Wie üblich wieder ganz klein am untersten Rand im zunächst nicht sichtbaren Scrollbereich.
"Beworben" heißt  sicherlich Spam, denn das Budget gibt vermutlich Googleadsensewerbung
 nicht her. (  Test mit Suchbegriffen  aus dem Bereich jedenfalls nichts zu finden)  

Interessant wäre auch zu wissen, ob der Link im Spam auf die direkte URL führt, 
oder ob noch eine zusätzlich Verschleierungsseite   davor gesetzt wird.

PS: besonders schwachsinnig  ist es überhaupt Daten abzufragen. Ausgerechnet in diesem
 Problembereich wird größter Wert auf Anonymität gelegt. Wozu gäbe es sonst die AA...

Daher glaube ich auch nicht an besonders großen Zuspruch dieser Nutzlossseite.
 Langsam gehen ihnen doch wohl etwas die zündenden Ideen für "Kassenfüller" aus.


----------



## Cashira (30 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Heute haben ich einen Brief bekommen von der Inkassofirma und nicht wie sonst, eine email.
das macht mir nun schon angst. was nun?
habt ihr auch einen brief bekommen??? :-?


----------



## webwatcher (30 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Cashira schrieb:


> Heute haben ich einen Brief bekommen von der Inkassofirma und nicht wie sonst, eine email.
> das macht mir nun schon angst. was nun?


Was hat sich denn geändert, außer dass der Drohmüll auf Papier von bezahlten Schreibknechten kommt?  
Was anders sind  Inkassoläden nicht. Sie besitzen keinerlei besonderen  Vollmachten oder Rechte.
( nicht soviel Privat-TV sehen, dort wird solcher Unsinn verbreitet)  

Einen grüne/blaue Tonne wirst du doch haben. Kannst es auch im Ordner  Absurdes aus aller Welt abheften..


----------



## tygar (30 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

@*Cashira*: Das ist ja ein Zufall. Heute habe ich auch zum ersten Mal per Brief eine Aufforderung von der Inkasso-Firma bekommen. Ist sicher kein Zufall, dass es der gleiche Tag ist. 

Es ist dann weiterhin wahrscheinlich, dass dies keine persönliche Maßnahme ist, sondern die einfach Briefe an eine ganze Gruppe von DeinSchickal-Opfern gesendet haben.
Was für uns als Belästigte die Dramatik des Schreibens weiter in Frage stellt.

Grüße,

Tygar


----------



## webwatcher (30 April 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



tygar schrieb:


> Was für uns als Belästigte die Dramatik des Schreibens weiter in Frage stellt.


Seit fast vier Jahren verfolge ich nun das Affentheater mit Inkassofritzen, 
die zu nichts anderem  dienen  als unerfahrene  Verbraucher einzuschüchtern.
Das ist nicht Dramatik sondern Kasperletheater.


----------



## Grafty (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Erst einmal ein freundliches "HALLO" an euch!


Ich habe heute einen Prief von der ProInkasso in Hanau erhalten.
Im prinzip sthet das gleiche darin wie in den vielen E-Mails zuvor. Allerdings macht es mich schon stutzig das die meine Adresse haben und auch meine IP.

Soll ich nun doch auf deren Forderungen eingehen oder den Brief genauso nicht beachten wie die ganten E-Mails???

Bin echt verunsichert


----------



## tygar (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Auch in meinem Brief von letztem Donnerstag steht meine IP-Adresse. Das ist wohl eine der Haupteinschüchterungstaktiken. Ich bin kein Netzwerktechniker, aber soweit ich weiss, kann macht man seine eigene IP-Adresse öffentlich, wannimmer man im Internet irgendwelche Seiten besucht. Es kann also sein, dass DeinSchicksal.cc diese IP-Adresse aufgezeichnet hat, auch wenn Du nur kurz auf der Seite warst, und diese nun zum Drohen verwenden möchte.

Das sie Deine IP-Adresse kennen, bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass Du auf der Seite Dienstleistungen in Anspruch genommen hast oder dass Du nun bezahlen müsstest. Es wäre theoretisch möglich, aufgrund der IP-Adresse und des Zeitpunktes der Nutzung auf denjenigen, der die Seite besucht hat, zu schließen. Dies kann jedoch nur geschehen, wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft an Deinen Internetprovider herantreten und die Herausgabe der Daten erzwingen würde. Weiterhin müsste DeinSchicksal.cc dann auch noch nachweisen, dass mit der IP-Adresse tatsächlich Dienstleistungen auf der Seite in Anspruch genommen worden sind. Bisher ist das meines Wissens nach noch keiner Abzockungsfirma gelungen, und es ist auch nicht wahrscheinlich, dass irgendetwas davon wirklich passieren könnte. Bisher ist die IP-Adresse also bisher nur ein hohles Drohmittel.

Ich bin ja in der gleichen Situation und habe bisher von allen Seiten (Mitopfer, Verbraucherzentrale, Polizei) das gleiche gehört: Alles ignorieren, außer wenn ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt (was in den meisten Fällen nicht passiert). Alles andere ist heiße Luft.


----------



## Grafty (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Danke schonmal!
Hast mir schon etwas unsicherheit genommen.
Aber gerade diese hartnäckigkeit macht einen natürlich schon zu schaffen, ob man nicht doch etwas schuldig ist


----------



## tygar (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Ich weiss genau, was Du meinst. Ich denke auch jedesmal, wenn ein Schreiben kommt, darüber nach, ob ich auch wirklich im Recht bin, ob ich das Recht habe, die Zahlung zu verweigern oder ob ich nicht irgendwo einen Fehler gemacht habe und also selbst Schuld bin. Manchmal denke ich auch, dass es einfach wäre, nachzugeben zu bezahlen und damit den Ärger loszuwerden.

Andererseits sage ich mir dann immer, dass ich, wenn ich diesen Abzockern Geld in den Schlund werfe, mitfinanziere, dass nach mir der nächste auf die gleiche Art betrogen wird. Ich leide genug darunter, dass ich nicht daran schuld sein möchte, dass der Abzockterror weitergeht...

Vielleicht hilft es Dir ja auch, wenn Du es so siehst.

Grüße,

Tygar


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Grafty schrieb:


> Aber gerade diese hartnäckigkeit macht einen natürlich schon zu schaffen, ob man nicht doch etwas schuldig ist



Wieso?

Der Zwergpinscher Deiner Nachbarin ist auch hartnäckig und kläfft Dich jeden Tag aufs Neue an. 
Und? Fühlst Du Dich deswegen schuldig? :scherzkeks:


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



tygar schrieb:


> Ich weiss genau, was Du meinst. Ich denke auch jedesmal, wenn ein Schreiben kommt, darüber nach, ob ich auch wirklich im Recht bin, ob ich das Recht habe, die Zahlung zu verweigern oder ob ich nicht irgendwo einen Fehler gemacht habe und also selbst Schuld bin.


Und genau dies beabsichtigen die Vertreter der Nutzlosbranche: Unsicherheiten beim User aufbauen in Verbindung mit hanebüchenen Drohgebärden! 


tygar schrieb:


> Manchmal denke ich auch, dass es einfach wäre, nachzugeben zu bezahlen und damit den Ärger loszuwerden.


Das ist das Problem: Solange sich derart viele User einschüchtern lassen und zahlen, ist der nächste Ferrari und das nächste Gelage gebont! :unzufrieden:


tygar schrieb:


> Andererseits sage ich mir dann immer, dass ich, wenn ich diesen Abzockern Geld in den Schlund werfe, mitfinanziere, dass nach mir der nächste auf die gleiche Art betrogen wird. Ich leide genug darunter, dass ich nicht daran schuld sein möchte, dass der Abzockterror weitergeht...


Bingo! 

Speziell zu diesem "Unternehmen" und seinem rumänischen Strohmann-Geschäftsführer gibt es die Erkenntnis, dass man seit Bestehen noch in keinem einzigen Fall über die immer dreister werdenden Drohgebärden des einschlägig bekannten Inkassobutzen und seiner als Rechtsanwältin tätigen Schwester hinausging.
Immer wird nur groß mit gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren gedroht! Warum wohl gehen die ein derartiges Risiko nicht ein? Einmal darfst du raten! :-D


----------



## tygar (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

_@Nicko1998_



> Speziell zu diesem "Unternehmen" und seinem rumänischen Strohmann-Geschäftsführer gibt es die Erkenntnis, dass man seit Bestehen noch in keinem einzigen Fall über die immer dreister werdenden Drohgebärden des einschlägig bekannten Inkassobutzen und seiner als Rechtsanwältin tätigen Schwester hinausging.



Hallo Nicko1998,
Die auffälligen Verwandschaftsverhältnisse von Inkassobürobesitzer und Anwältin sind mir auch schon aufgefallen. Was weisst Du denn über den Hintergrund von DeinSchicksal und dieser Inkassofirma? Da würde mich echt alles interessieren, damit ich mir die Herren nicht als die "großen Unbekannten" vorstellen muss, sondern konkret etwas über die Umstände weiß.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für die Infos.

Grüße,

Tygar


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Nun, ich weiss auch nur das, was bereits Onkel Google an Informationen preisgibt.

Außerdem ist es sehr wohl allgemein bekannt, dass viele Vertreter der Nutzlosbranche gerne Proinkasso als Eintreiber beauftragen.


----------



## Maui (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Ich sag dann auch mal Hallo 

Ich selbst bekomme auch diese Mahnungen und auch jetzt sogar schriftlich von dieser Inkassofirma. Zum Glück hab ich damals beim der ersten Mahnung nach schicksal.cc gegoogelt und bin hierher gestossen und das hat mich auch dazu bestärkt diesen Quatsch da nicht zu zahlen und stattdessen zu ignorieren. Ich hab alle Mails abgespeichert und sogar die erste Mail die ich bekam, wo man den Test starten konnte .Und ich hab danach nochmal den personalisierten Link von schicksal.cc der in der mail beim ersten mal mit angefügt war, ausproboiert und der geht nun nicht mehr.Wurde anscheinend dann geändert. Denn ich weiss 100% das da niemals irgendwelche Kosten standen, nur wenn man direkt auf deren HP geht, stehen die unter der Anmeldung.

Ich ignoriere weiterhin sämtliche Mahnungen und hoffe das es nicht irgendwann wirklich zu einem Mahnbescheid kommt, was ich aber auch bezweifle, denn ich hab ja alles fein säuberlich gespeichert. Und wenn man googelt, findet man zu hauf solche Reinfälle.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Maui schrieb:


> und hoffe das es nicht irgendwann wirklich zu einem Mahnbescheid kommt,


Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide insbesondere solch dubioser Anbieter, deren Impressum und Domain   auf Massenbriefkästenadressen in UK registriert sind, sind so häufig  wie Kokospalmen am Südpol. 

Als Hinweis für diejenigenigen, die  allein durch die Androhung schon weiche Knie bekommen,
 für den Fall der unwahrscheinlichsten Fälle:  
Ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ist ein   Wisch, den sich jeder im Schreibwarengeschäft besorgen kann und beim zuständigen Mahngericht beantragen kann. Gegen 23€ Vorkasse  wird dieser Wisch *ohne  jede rechtliche Prüfung* losgeschickt. Ein simples Kreuzchen als Widerspruch und ab in die Post und der Fall  erledigt. 

Wer mehr dazu wissen will: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## nightstore (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Da mir die Masche bereits lange bekannt ist, habe ich mich garantiert nirgends mit Namen angemeldet.

Hab nur interesseweise auf den Link der spammail von denen geklickt.
War kein Anmeldelink!

Und schon bekam ich irgendwelche Mahnungen, die ich ignoriert habe und sofort als spam deklariert wurden.

Nun vor ein paar Tagen kam mit der Post ein Brief vom Proinkasso mit einer forderung von 170,21€, die sogar als Raten abbezahlt werden können.
*lach* Naja meine Daten haben die bestimmt von einem Impressum von ner Website oder so.

Denke mal, wenn wirklich jeder den s... ignoriert, dann macht es doch für den Nutzlosanbieter keinen Sinn mehr, da sie ja auch die Briefe und das Inkasso bezahlen müssen?!

Am gernsten würde ich mir mit dem Ding den Po putzen :-p und wieder an die zurückschicken, kann mir da was passieren ???


----------



## webwatcher (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



nightstore schrieb:


> Denke mal, wenn wirklich jeder den s... ignoriert, dann macht es doch für den Nutzlosanbieter keinen Sinn mehr, da sie ja auch die Briefe und das Inkasso bezahlen müssen?!


Leider ist dies nicht der Fall. Ca 10-30& der Betroffenen bezahlt  laut Schätzungen der 
Verbraucherzentralen und  an diesem Verhältnis ändert sich trotz aller Aufklärung wenig, da immer 
wieder neue Tricks mit neuen Themen auf unerfahrene User angesetzt werden.


----------



## Butterfly (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo ihr Lieben

ich bin leider auch Opfer von diesen Abzockern geworden!! Hab mir schon öfters dieses Forum durchgelesen aber da eh schon alles gesagt worden ist, hab ich noch nichts dazu geschrieben! Nun ist es aber so, dass irgendwelche Proinkasso Leute letzte Woche mit dem besagten Brief vor der Tür meiner Eltern standen. Ist das auch noch normal? Ich wohn nicht mehr dort und meine Mutter hätt vor lauter Schreck beinahe schon gezahlt! Hab zwar gestern dann direkt eine Email an Proinkasso geschrieben aber ich glaube weniger, dass das was hilft. Was soll ich jetzt machen? Weiter ignorieren was ich schon von anfang an gemacht hab?

Grüßle Butterfly


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Butterfly schrieb:


> Nun ist es aber so, dass irgendwelche Proinkasso Leute letzte Woche mit dem besagten Brief vor der Tür meiner Eltern standen.


Das glaube ich schlicht nicht. Wie haben sie sich die angeblichen Inkasseure ausgewiesen?
Hatten  sie ihre Personalausweise vorgelegt und aus welchen Dokumenten ging  hervor,
in welchen Auftrage sie handelten. Sollten sie aufdringlich werden/geworden sein, sofort  die Polizei anrufen.


----------



## Butterfly (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Ja so genau weiß ich das nicht, muss meiner Mutter erstmal noch anrufen. Ich finds ja echt mal ne Schweinerei.


----------



## webwatcher (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Butterfly schrieb:


> Nun ist es aber so, dass irgendwelche Proinkasso Leute letzte Woche mit dem besagten Brief vor der Tür meiner Eltern standen.


Haben deine  Eltern den Brief in Empfang genommen?


----------



## Maui (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

na das ist ja mal dreist, obwohl ich das auch fast garnicht glauben mag, das die persönlich vorbeikommen


----------



## herta-anna (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Maui schrieb:


> na das ist ja mal dreist, obwohl ich das auch fast garnicht glauben mag, das die persönlich vorbeikommen


Hallo zusammen,

Hilfe,
Jetzt ist von Proinkasso ein Brief gekommen, Gesamtforderung 170,21 Euro.
Anmeldedatum und Uhrzeit wurde angegeben.
Wie soll ich mich denn jetzt weiter verhalten?
Fakt ist ja, ich war auf der Seite habe dann aber abgebrochen und als die Rechnung kam, habe ich meinen Einspruch so darlegt.
Gruß
herta-anna


----------



## Maui (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

weiter ignorieren. Ich war ja selbst auf deren Seite, damals mit diesem persönlichen Link, den ich per mail bekam und da standen keine Gebühren, der Link geht jetzt natürlich nicht mehr, der wurde geändert. Denn wenn man man jetzt auf die normale Seite von schicksal.cc geht , dann erscheinen die Gebühren, das war aber vorher net so. Also klarer Fall von [......]. Ich warte ab und verfolge das alles jetzt mal. Wir sind ja nicht die einzigen die denen auf den leim gegangen sind.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



herta-anna schrieb:


> Hilfe,
> Jetzt ist von Proinkasso ein Brief gekommen, Gesamtforderung 170,21 Euro.


Na und? Google mal nach Proinkasso, und du weisst Bescheid.

Hier ist auch jemand, der Bescheid weiß!


----------



## webwatcher (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



herta-anna schrieb:


> Jetzt ist von Proinkasso ein Brief gekommen, Gesamtforderung 170,21 Euro.
> Anmeldedatum und Uhrzeit wurde angegeben.
> Wie soll ich mich denn jetzt weiter verhalten?


Inkassobüros insbeondere die im Dienste der Nutzlosbranche sind bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne  jede Sonderrechte, die als Drohkasper  zahlungsunwillige durch Rasseln mit der Klapper zur Zahlung gefügig machen sollen. Noch Fragen?


----------



## herta-anna (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Na und? Google mal nach Proinkasso, und du weisst Bescheid.
> 
> Hier ist auch jemand, der Bescheid weiß!


 Hallo, und danke für die Antworten, aber die haben meine Adresse, der Brief ist nicht per Mail so wie die anderen die bisher eingegangen sind.
Leute nach Hause, wie konnte ich nur so blöd sein:wall:
Gruss
herta-anna


----------



## webwatcher (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



herta-anna schrieb:


> aber die haben meine Adresse, der Brief ist nicht per Mail so wie die anderen die bisher eingegangen sind.
> Leute nach Hause,


Dann kommt der Mahnmüll eben auf Papier. Dafür gibt es grüne  bzw blaue Tonnen als Endlagerung.


----------



## Ententuermer (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



herta-anna schrieb:


> ... wie konnte ich nur so blöd sein:wall:



Das Prinzip ist denkbar einfach: Du nimmst an einem Gewinnspiel teil und gibst dabei Deine Daten an. Selbige werden dann verkauft. Vom Käufer der Daten erhältst Du dann eine Mail mit einem individuellen Link - einmal angeklickt und schon haben Sie Dich (naja, zumindest tun sie so als hätten Sie Dich  ).


----------



## Butterfly (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Also hab meine Mutter jetzt nochmal angerufen...die haben den Brief nicht an sie persönlich abgegen aber offen eingeworfen...welche Firma macht denn sowas bitte? Solche Briefe sollten doch verschlossen sein! Naja hoff, dass nicht noch weitere Briefe bei meinen Eltern ins Haus flattern, sonst bekommt meine Mutter noch nen Herzkasper!!


----------



## webwatcher (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Butterfly schrieb:


> Also hab meine Mutter jetzt nochmal angerufen...die haben den Brief nicht an sie persönlich abgegen aber offen eingeworfen...


Was macht den sonst dein Mutter mit unerwünschtenm Werbemüll? Nichts anderes ist das.


----------



## nightstore (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Es ist traurig, dass bis jetzt niemand in der Lage ist solche offensichtliche [ edit]  das Handwerk zu legen.
Daher gibt es immer wieder neue Seiten, die nur auf dem Prinzip aufgebaut sind.
Es ist ja auch offensichtlich net schwer, mit der Masche an Geld zu kommen.
Einfach weil immer noch viele Leute, sich zu sehr einschüchtern lassen und nicht mal soweit denken, z.B. Google zu fragen.

Kenne dies auch von vielen Foren, dass manche Menschen sich die Mühe machen, jenseits Romane an Postings zu schreiben und die Antwort mit einem einzigen Wort, bei der Suche über bekannte Suchmaschinen ganz oben gelistet wird.

Habe zumindest mal die Seite Deinschicksal.cc bei dem IE & Firefox als Betrug gemeldet, ob es was bringt, weiß ich net.

Habe einige Kontakte, die ich per Mail davor warnen könnte, müsste da halt auch was aufsetzen, vielleicht hat sich ja schon jemand die Mühe gemacht.

Mir könnte es ja egal sein, ignoriere den Mist einfach und gut ist, das sollte auch jeder andere tun! Locker, gelassen mit einem Lächeln, die Briefchen in den Papierkorb oder in die Tonne und sich freuen, dass sie zumindest mit Euch mehr Aufwand hatten und keinen Nutzen daraus ziehen.

Hab halt schon von Bekannten erfahren, dass sie dummerweise so Nutzlosbetrüger bereichert haben, diese möchte ich eben schützen.


----------



## Juls_1710 (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

So und heut flattert der erste Brief ins Haus.
Ich soll jetzt an das Inkassobüro den geforderten Betrag von 170,21 Euro zahlen.

Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung, wo die meine Adresse her haben, die ist übrigens auch nicht ganz richtig, nur der Postler kennt uns halt deswegen weiß erh, dass das an mich war.

Soll cih jetzt zahlen, oder an meinen Rechtsanwalt weiterleiten? Meine Eltern meinten, dass das unter den Rechtsschutz fällt und ich das somit einfahc meinem Rechtsanwalt weitergeben soll.

Angeblich war ich am 21.11.2008 auf dieser Seite, und zwar um 08:43, was nicht sein kann, da ich da normalerweise gerade am Weg zur Uni bin.

Bitte um Hilfe!!
Danke


----------



## Maui (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

ist lesen denn so schwer? hier steht doch alles schon vor deinen Beitrag ganz klar, was du nun tun musst! Ignorieren und weghaun das Stückl Papier!:roll:


----------



## Butterfly (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Die armen Bäume, die für diesen Schwachsinn sterben mussten!!! :-(
Bin echt mal gespannt wann dieser Sch... endlich mal aufhört!!!


----------



## mabodha (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

@ antiscammer, 

entgegen der ansicht aller, die mir hier geantwortet haben bisher, bekam ich nun per post einen brief von proinkasso, des beauftragten inkassobüros. 

ich habe deine letzte gepostete nachricht mit interesse gelesen, auch den 1. link natürlich. 
tja, nun stehe ich vor der entscheidung. ich halte die fa. ehrlichgesagt nicht für harmlos und denke, dass sie in jedem fall einen mahnbescheid erwirklen wird und auch weiter geht. 
da ich nun absolut keine lust habe derzwit vor gericht zu landen, überlege ich ernsthaft die forderung zu begleichen. mich stört nur, dass die per se angegebene bankadr. einer angeblichen kanzlei nicht überprüfbar ist. die kanzlei existiert nur als privatperson, lt. telecom.
ich befürchte also geld dorthin zu überweisen und dann och dennoch weiterhin belästigt zu werden.
nun versuche ich eine verbraucherzentrale in der nähe zu finden, da ich mir einen anwalt momentan nicht leisten kann und hier vor ort auch kein anwalt für vertragsrecht im internet ist. 

ist das ein riesen mist!


----------



## tygar (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo, mabodha!



> da ich nun absolut keine lust habe derzwit vor gericht zu landen, überlege ich ernsthaft die forderung zu begleichen.



Versuch erstmal, ruhig zu bleiben. Wenn Du Dir die Betrage der letzten Tag einmal anschaust, siehst Du, dass eine ganze Menge Leute, unter anderem auch ich, Post von der genannten Firma bekommen haben. Ob sie Dich per E-Mail belästigen oder der Brief ist grundsätzlich erstmal egal. Es stimmt schon, dass es ein weiterer Schritt ist, dass sie Briefe verschicken, da sie ja Geld abzocken und nicht investieren wollen. Aber wenn die Briefe so eine Bombenwirkung haben wie bei Dir, dann hat sich die Investition wahrscheinlich bald ausgezahlt.

Ich kann Dir nur raten, locker zu bleiben, und da ich in der gleichen Situation bist wie Du kannst Du mir glauben, dass das nicht leicht dahin gesagt ist. Es ist immer noch unwahrscheinlich, dass die Abzocker es auf ein Gerichtsverfahren anlegen oder dass sie überhaupt Mahnbescheide verschicken lassen. Wenn das tatsächlich passieren sollte, können wir uns immer noch Sorgen machen.

Also, abwarten und Pest an den Hals wünschen!

Grüße,

Tygar


----------



## nightstore (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

@mabodha Da wird nicht´s ausser Briefe kommen, kannst uns hier schon vertrauen, weil die vor Gericht niemal´s gewinnen können. siehe mein 1. Beitrag und viele andere, Habe nur auf einen spam Link geklickt, meine Daten hatten sie schon vorher. 

Das war die Spammail:

Guten Tag xxxxx xxxxxx,

es könnte sein, dass Sie bald ein Schicksalsschlag ereilt.

Testen Sie es jetzt - gut oder böse, Himmel oder Hölle? Der Online-Test zeigt es Ihnen:

[noparse]http://www.Schicksalsparadies.com/?i=xxxxxxxxx[/noparse]

Ideal auch für die Mittagspause. Der Test ist in 5 Minuten gemacht!



Viele Grüße,
Holger Petersen


Durch das anklicken, hatten die dann natürlich meine Ip, die glaub eh nicht stimmt!


----------



## Maui (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

diese Mail hatte ich, fällt dir da was auf? Meiner hiess z.B. Gerald und wenn man heute auf den Link klickt, gibts diese Seite nicht mehr, wo ich damals noch zu diesem test gelangte-also ruhig Blut

Guten Tag xxxxxxxxx,

sterben Sie bald?

Testen Sie es jetzt - gut oder böse, Himmel oder Hölle?

[.....]

Ideal auch für die Mittagspause. Der Test ist in 5 Minuten gemacht!



Viele Grüße,
Gerald


----------



## mabodha (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

@ tygar, 

prima, oder sorry, dass es dir genauso geht. lass uns doch in kontakt bleiben wegen der sache. zusammen ist man stärker. ich habe eben auf der sat 1 seite im forum festgestellt, dass proinkasso am 28.4. eine menge post rausgehämmert hat, denn da schreiben auch viele. 

ich habe mich nun entschlossen an proinkasso + ltd media folgendes einschreiben zu senden. ich denke anders als alle hier, dass die es schon auf einen mahnbescheid ankommen lassen, da im media hierfür bei proinkasso keine kosten entstehen. und proinkasso mit derart derben methoden arbeitet, dass sie schon riskieren die leute def. einzuschüchtern. 
bzgl. gericht hast du hoffentlich recht, dass die es sich nicht erlauben werden sich mal das handwerk selbst zu legen. 

vielleicht als formbrief für den ein oder anderen interessant. 
also ich persönlich will mich da abgesichert haben vorab. 

*[FONT=&quot]- WIDERRUF UND ANFECHTUNGSERKLÄRUNG -[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Ihre unberechtigte Forderung v. 28.04.2009[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]am 28.04.2009  machten Sie einen Betrag in Höhe von ...170,21.... Euro für die angebliche Inanspruchnahme einer Internet-Serviceleistung sowie Ihre Leistungen gegen mich geltend.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass ich keinen rechtsgültigen Vertrag mit Ihnen abgeschlossen habe. Ich wurde durch eine Spam e-mail mit der Aufforderung zur Teilnahme an einem „kostenlosen“ Gewinnspiel auf ihre Seite gelockt. Dort gab es dann einen als ebenfalls kostenlos suggerierten Schicksalstest. Der Preishinweis ist gänzlich versteckt, offenbar in der Absicht, unentdeckt zu bleiben. Es hat den Anschein, als werde die Leistung kostenlos angeboten. Dieser Test nun erbrachte eine viertel DINA 4 Seite völlig allgemein gehaltenen und vorformulierten Aussagen, die auf jeden passen. Zudem gab es keinerlei Möglichkeit diese von Ihnen so genannte Leistung, die keine Leistung war, abzuspeichern.   [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Den angeblich abgeschlossenen Vertrag fechte ich deswegen wegen arglistiger Täuschung an. Er ist sittenwidrig. Zudem widerrufe ich diesen Vertrag nach den Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge. Höchst vorsorglich erkläre ich die Anfechtung wegen eines Irrtums über den Inhalt der abgegebenen Willenserklärungen, hilfsweise kündige ich fristlos.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Als Partei, welche über eine Webseite irrtümlich einen entgeltlichen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat, kann ich den Vertrag *innerhalb eines Jahres seit Entdeckung des Irrtums per eingeschriebenem Brief*  anfechten, indem ich der Gegenpartei erkläre, dass ich getäuscht worden bin und den Vertrag deshalb als ungültig betrachte. Dies habe ich bereits in schriftlicher Form getan, per Einschreiben Rückschein getan. Wovon ich Sie hiermit in Kenntnis gesetzt habe. Nach Schweizer Recht und auch nach deutschem Recht hat die Anfechtungserklärung die Ungültigkeit des Vertrags zur Folge (Art. 23 ff. Obligationenrecht). Somit bestehen Ihrerseits keine weiteren Forderungen an mich. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Von weiteren Drohungen zur Eintreibung ihrer unberechtigten Forderungen sollten Sie Abstand nehmen, da ich mir ansonsten rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie vorbehalte. Sie wissen, dass Sie auf hunderten von Internetseiten von Verbrauchern als Komplizen arglistiger Betrüger bezeichnet werden. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Mit freundlichen Grüßen[/FONT]


----------



## mabodha (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

bzgl. der abschächung aller bedenken. 
es haben mir alle geschrieben nein, im media droht nur, da kommt nie mehr als drohmails. jetzt kam post von proinkasso mit androhung mahnbescheid. 

juristisch ist es so, dass man mit rechtzeitig eingelegtem widerruf immer auf der sicheren seite ist bei mahnbescheiden ect. 
auch scheint ein allg. konsens darüber zu herrschen, dass es selten zu tatsächlichen gerichtsverfahren kommt. 
dennoch wird auch immer wider, von fachanwälten, darauf hingewiesen, dass es schon zu gerichtsverfahren gekommen ist und diese mal gewonnen und mal verloren wurden. 

auf seiten der fa. proinkasso kann man sich von deren methoden überzeugen. die schrecken auch nicht vor persönlichen besuchen zurück und die investieren auch mit sicherheit 23 eur für einen mahnbescheid, jedenfalls ist das meine einschätzung.

ich hätte mir sehr gewünscht ihr hättet recht behalten und es wäre bei e mails von im media geblieben. aber das ist es nicht. 

ganz so auf die leichte schulter nehmen darf man das auch nicht. sonst hat man nachher statt 93 euro abzocke 500 eur ink. aller sonstigen kosten am hals. 

lg, mabodha


----------



## Maui (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

hallo

wozu die Mühe?

die werden sicher nicht bis zum gericht gehen und wenn doch ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen sollte, kann man auch diesen widersprechen und fertig. Die Beweiskraft liegt dann wieder im Auftrag des Forderers bzw. von schicksal.cc. Und wenn ich dann immer noch zum Gericht eingeladen werde, was aber unwahrscheinlich ist, haben die eh null Chance diesen Prozess zu gewinnen.

Glaub mir


----------



## webwatcher (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



mabodha schrieb:


> tja, nun stehe ich vor der entscheidung. ich halte die fa. ehrlichgesagt nicht für harmlos und denke, dass sie in jedem fall einen mahnbescheid erwirklen wird und auch weiter geht. !


Dann weißt du mehr als alle die hier seit Jahren mitwirken.


mabodha schrieb:


> da ich nun absolut keine lust habe derzwit vor gericht zu landen, überlege ich ernsthaft die forderung zu begleichen.!


Wenn du den Unfug glaubst  ist das dein Problem, aber verunsichere hier nicht die andern Poster und Leser


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



mabodha schrieb:


> auf seiten der fa. proinkasso kann man sich von deren methoden überzeugen. die schrecken auch nicht vor persönlichen besuchen zurück



Für solche Zwecke gibt es eine Tür, die man zuschlagen kann.
Sollte vorher ein Fuß zwischen Tür und Türrahmen gestellt worden sein, dann kann ich nur sagen: der betreffende Fuß würde das bei mir bitter bereuen. :sun:
Man hat ein Hausrecht und kann dem lästigen Besucher jederzeit weitere Besuche verbieten. Weitere Belästigungsversuche wären dann Hausfriedensbruch.

Außerdem ist diese Androhung insgesamt völliger Quatsch. Dieses Abzock-Kasperletheater findet bundesweit statt. Da müsste Proinkasso bundesweit Hausbesuche machen. Wer´s glaubt, wird seelig. 



mabodha schrieb:


> und die investieren auch mit sicherheit 23 eur für einen mahnbescheid, jedenfalls ist das meine einschätzung.



Echte Mahnbescheide sind bei Nutzlos-Anbietern so selten wie Kokospalmen in Sibirien.
So was möchte ich mal wirklich sehen. Und ich meine damit nicht die getürkten, gefälschen, die wir hier ab und zu von Maulwürfen präsentiert bekommen. Das brauchen wir hier nicht. Neue Versuche zwecklos.


----------



## mabodha (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

na ja. 
ich bringe nun auf jeden fall ein einschreiben-rückschein schreiben gleich zur post an im media und proinkasso. siehe mein posting.

schön, dass ich keine anderen leser verunsichern soll. mir hat man hier wochenlang geschrieben, dass den mails der im media nie etwas nachfolgt. das hat jedoch leider nicht der wahrheit entsprochen. jedenfalls nicht in meinem fall, ich hatte mich dort angemeldet, für ein kostenloses gewinnspiel. für user, die lediglich über die ip adr. ermittelt wurden, sich also nie dort angemeldet haben, mag dies ja zutreffen.

ich möchte auch gar keine panik verbreiten.  und denke schon, dass man sich gegen diese [..........] zur wehr setzen kann. nur bin ich schon einmal in einer verkehrssache vor gericht zu unrecht verurteilt worden, deswegen erlauben sie mir bitte eine gewisse skepsis. 
natürlich leben wir in einem rechtsstaat. nur ist das recht auch beugsam und ich habe derzeit kein geld mir einen guten anwalt zu leisten. 

nun hoffe ich also, dass sie recht behalten, ich nicht vor gericht lande und meine einschreiben den betrügern signalisieren, dass sie sich ihre mühe sparen können. 
falls dies nicht der fall ist, werde ich sie mit sicherheit informieren und selbstverständlich auch gegen ein evt. mahnschreiben widerruf einlegen. 
falls diese nie erfolgt, werde ich sie selbstredend auch hierüber gerne informieren. 
ich hoffe also nicht als heiße luft verbreitet zu haben.
übrigens im sat. 1 forum ist ein ähnlicher thread und am 28.4. scheint proinkasso eine menge drohbriefe in deutschland verschickt zu haben...

lg mabodha


----------



## mabodha (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

@antiscammer

gefälschter mahnbescheid??
oh je! 
sowas gibts auch noch?
woran erkenne ich einen echten mahnbescheid? müsste doch ( da vom amtsgericht) eindeutig erkennbar sein?


----------



## mabodha (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

@ webwatcher

jedenfalls danke für den hinweis, dass kein gerichtsverfahren zugunsten der im media oder proinkasso jemals bekannt wurde. 

ich werde sie im forum auf jeden fall über den fortgang informieren. auch bitte ich um verständnis darum, dass ich einfach angst bekommen habe. 
ich kenne hier niemanden persönlich. 
der brief von pro inkasso ist aber ganz real. 

lg, mabodha


----------



## herta-anna (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



mabodha schrieb:


> @ webwatcher
> 
> jedenfalls danke für den hinweis, dass kein gerichtsverfahren zugunsten der im media oder proinkasso jemals bekannt wurde.
> 
> ...


Guten Morgen allerseits,
würde gern mehr über deren Reaktion bezgl. deines Einschreiben erfahren .
Lass mal was von Dir hören, was der Einspruch gebracht hat.
Gruss
herta-anna


----------



## webwatcher (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



mabodha schrieb:


> der brief von pro inkasso ist aber ganz real.


Werbemüll im Briekasten ist immer "real". Trotzdem gehört es in den Müll.


----------



## webwatcher (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



mabodha schrieb:


> woran erkenne ich einen echten mahnbescheid? müsste doch ( da vom amtsgericht) eindeutig erkennbar sein?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Teleton (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



> mir hat man hier wochenlang geschrieben, dass den mails der im media nie etwas nachfolgt.


Wo hat man Dir geschrieben, dass gar nix nachfolgt? Es gehört ja grade zum Kasperletheater den Zuschauer durch immer neue Wendungen zum Gruseln zu bringen. Da kommt sicherlich auch noch reichlich Post nach mit immer scheusslicheren Drohungen, möglicherweise kommt sogar noch Post vom Anwalt. Du musst aushalten lernen, dass ungewollte Briefe Stammgast an Deinem Briefkasten werden.

Spannend wird es - wie von den anderen bereits gesagt- erst dann wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid und nicht nur eine Mahnung von sonstwem kommen.



> ich bringe nun auf jeden fall ein einschreiben-rückschein schreiben gleich zur post an im media und proinkasso


Wenn Du Dich schon dazu entschieden hast zu schreibseln, dann nix selbst gedichtetes sondern nur einen vorgefertigten Musterbrief.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Bitte den Unterschied beachten: ein Mahnbrief ist etwas ganz anderes als ein Mahnbescheid.

Wie schon oben gesagt wurde: ein Mahnbescheid kommt immer vom Gericht, gelber Umschlag, mit Postzustellungsurkunde. Den Empfang musst Du dem Postboten quittieren.
S. dazu auch den Artikel, den webwatcher oben verlinkt hat.

Beachten: es gibt Mahnbriefe, die manchmal so aussehen wie Mahnbescheide. Oft steht dann sogar da: "anwaltlicher Mahnbescheid" oder so ein Käse. Das ist aber nur eine typische Drohformulierung und nichts offizielles.

Entscheidend sind wirklich nur die gelben Briefe vom Amtsgericht.

Aber die kommen zu 99.9999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht. Ist auch ganz klar, warum. Weil nämlich der Abzocker die Gerichtsgebühr dafür vorstrecken muss. Das macht z.B. bei 100 € Streitwert: 23 € Gebühr.
Wenn Du dann dem Mahnbescheid einfach widersprichst (Kreuzchen setzen reicht...), dann hat der Abzocker die Gerichtsgebühr rausgeschmissen und trotzdem immer noch keine Kohle.

Vollstrecken kann er dann nicht, das geht bei widersprochenem Mahnbescheid nicht.
Er könnte dann nur noch klagen. Aber mit extremst schlechten Aussichten, das haben wir hier im Thread ja auch schon mehrfach gesagt.
Oder er könnte wieder weiter "Briefchen schreiben" bzw. "anwaltlich die letzte, dann die allerletzte... u.s.w." schicken.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## mabodha (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

@ alle

ich habe heute morgen die einschreiben zur post gebracht und mich nun auch wieder beruhigt. 
vor einem mahnbescheid vom amtsgericht (danke für dessen beschreibung) werde ich keinesfalls erneut reagieren. 
lasse euch aber wissen, falls eines kommen sollte. 
zur not habe ich mich entschlossen schlimmstenfalls einfach doch einen antwalt aufzusuchen. 
zur not muss man solchen [.............] wirklich mal die stirn bieten und auf gerechtigkeit hoffen. 

so wie ihr es beschreibt ist aus wirtschaftlichen gründen der fa. proinkasso ja wirklich nicht damit zu rechnen. 

lg, mabodha


----------



## Butterfly (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hi Ihr
Ich weiß nicht ob ihr euch noch an mich erinnern könnt. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen durch ein Missverständnis angenommen, dass die Leute von Proinkasso, vor der Tür meiner Mutter standen. Darauf hin hatte ich Proinkasso eine Email geschrieben, dass sie das unterlassen sollen, da ich mich sonst zur Polizei begebe. Heute kam eine Email, dass sie, falls ich zur Polizei gehe, mir eine Strafanzeige wegen falscher Verdächtigung anhängen wollen. Darauf hin habe ich wieder geantwortet und ihnen gesagt, dass dies ein Missverständnis war, sie jedoch trotzdem im Auftrag einer Betrugsfirma handeln. Und wiedermal hab ich Widerspruch eingelegt. Ich hab so die Schnauze voll von diesem ganzen Müll. Leider habe ich eine leichtgläubige Mutter, die auch noch eigenständig ist und daher Angst hat, dass es, falls es zu etwas Schlimmeren kommen könnte, für ihre Firma schlimme Konsequenzen hat. Ich weiß nicht was ich jetzt noch machen soll. Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, dass ich nur auf den Link geklickt habe, da der Name meiner Schwester als Gruß da stand. Auf die Email-adresse habe ich leider nicht geachtet. Ich hoffe, dass diesen Abzockern endlich mal das Handwerk gelegt wird und ich mich nicht mehr mit solchem Zeug rumschlagen muss. 

Grüßle Butterfly


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Es wurde hier bereits mehrfach empfohlen, den Ball flachzuhalten.
Wenn man sich an diesen Ratschlag nicht hält und weitere Brieffreundschaften mit denen pflegt, wo man sie vielleicht auch beschuldigt, dann muss man auch damit leben, dass man dann nur umso mehr Drohschreiben kriegt.
Jetzt ist es das beste, wenn man genau das macht, was hier schon auf 24 Seiten empfohlen wird: den Ball flach halten und das ganze aussitzen.
Je mehr man mit denen schwasselt, umso tiefer reitet man sich rein.


----------



## dinex (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo erstmal 

Vor einigen Wochen bekam ich eine Mail von Alkoholberatung.cc (woher die meine Mail-Addresse haben, weiß ich nicht), mit einem Link zur Seite. Dort habe ich aus Langweile (das war das erste und ganz sicher auch letzte mal, dass ich tatsächliche einen der solchen Links nachgegangen bin) mal diesen Test gemacht - waren ca. 10 Fragen oder so, bei denen man die Antwort anklicken konnte. Nachdem ich fertig war, wurde ich dazu aufgefordert, mich dort mit einigen Daten anzumelden. Das ging mir aber dann doch zu weit und ich habe die Seite geschlossen.

Ich erhielt dann eine Rechnung per Mail, der ich nicht nachgekommen bin und erstmal ignoriert habe. Später kam dann eine Mahnung und gestern die 2 Mahnung mit Drohung vonwegen Inkassobüro etc. . Die habe ich bislang ignoriert und gedenke, das auch weiterhin zu tun.
Dennoch habe ich mir die Mahnung mal angesehen und festgestellt, dass der Betreiber der Seite komplett falsche Daten von mir hat (Name besteht aus willkürlich zusammengesetzten Zahlen und Buchstaben - ähnlich sieht es bei den weiteren Addressdaten aus).
Das einzige, was von mir bekannt ist/war ist die IP-Addresse - sonst also nichts.

So wie ich das hier gelesen habe, besteht wohl vorerst kein Anlass zur Beunruhigung, solange kein Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht kommt.

Meine Frage, nur so zur Absicherung :
Wenn die meine Addresse nicht haben, bzw. vollkommen falsche und absurde Daten (ausgenommen IP-Addresse) - können dir mir was ?
In der Mail stand auch, dass ein Vertrag dann in Kraft tritt, wenn ich mich dort anmelde - habe ich ja nicht gemacht. Heißt das nicht, dass ich nichteinmal einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe ?

MfG dinex


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



dinex schrieb:


> So wie ich das hier gelesen habe, besteht wohl vorerst kein Anlass zur Beunruhigung, solange kein Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht kommt.



Genau. Und solche Mahnbescheide sind bei Nutzlos-Abzockern so selten wie Kokospalmen in Sibirien.
Wenn doch sowas kommen sollte, für den unwahrscheinlichsten Fall der Fälle:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html



dinex schrieb:


> Meine Frage, nur so zur Absicherung :
> Wenn die meine Addresse nicht haben, bzw. vollkommen falsche und absurde Daten (ausgenommen IP-Addresse) - können dir mir was ?



Die können Dir genau da, wo der Affe keine Haare hat. :sun:

Selbst, wenn die die IP-Adresse haben: damit können die nichts anfangen.
Die Logdaten zu einer IP-Adresse gibt es nur für Strafverfolgungsbehörden. (Augsblog.de)

Eine IP-Adresse beweist überhaupt gar nichts.
Hilfe... die haben meine IP-Adresse... - na und? (Augsblog.de)



dinex schrieb:


> In der Mail stand auch, dass ein Vertrag dann in Kraft tritt, wenn ich mich dort anmelde - habe ich ja nicht gemacht. Heißt das nicht, dass ich nichteinmal einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe ?



Die Anmeldeprozedur wurde nicht beendet - also ist auch kein Vertrag zustandegekommen.

Selbst, wenn die Prozedur beendet worden wäre: auf dieser Webseite wird mit einer versteckten Preisangabe gearbeitet. Daher käme *selbst dann* kein kostenpflichtiger Dienstvertrag zustande. Dazu gibt es 5 Gerichtsurteile in Parallelfällen.
Daher kennen wir auch von den "Schicksalsbetreibern" :scherzkeks: keinen einzigen Fall, wo die eine gerichtliche Durchsetzung ihres Phantasieanspruchs versucht hätten.


----------



## dinex (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Dann dank ich mal für die Antwort 

Ich werde dann genau so verfahren, wie geplant - also gar nicht.

Eine letzte Frage stellt sich mir noch - ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus für die Antwort. Ich denke danach hab ich alles, was ich wissen wollte.

So ein Mahnbescheid - wenn die meine Addressdaten (bis auf E-Mail) gar nicht haben - geht das überhaupt ?

Mag ja eine banale Frage sein und ich hab mir einige Infos zum Bescheid auch durchgelesen, nur die Antwort auf diese Frage eben nicht ^^


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



dinex schrieb:


> So ein Mahnbescheid - wenn die meine Addressdaten (bis auf E-Mail) gar nicht haben - geht das überhaupt ?



Ein echter Mahnbescheid kommt immer per Post (meist gelber Brief) mit Postzustellungsurkunde, d.h. der Empfang muss quittiert werden.
Daher kann er logischerweise nur bei bekannter Anschrift zugestellt werden.


----------



## dinex (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Alles klar.

Gut, dann können die sich ja an den Affen der entsprechenden Behaarung wenden 

Ich bedanke mich nochmals für die Mühe die Links und Infos aufzuzeigen.

MfG dinex


----------



## dereine-berlin (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo,

also nachdem ich letzte Woche eine Beschwerde an den Präsidenten des Oberlandesgerichtes Frankfurt am Main über besagte Inkasso Firma geschickt habe, kam heute eine Antwort per Brief, in dem Steht, dass gegen die Firma am Gericht gerade einer aufsichtsrechtliche Prüfung nachgegangen wird.

Der Zeitraum bis zu einer Entscheidung wird wahrscheinlich noch etwas dauern, da wohl noch viel zu Prüfen ist.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Das kann man wohl sagen. Bei einem bekannten hessischen Inkassobüro hat dies über ein Jahr gedauert (inklusive Widerspruchsverfahren vor dem LG).


----------



## Yojk (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Interessant der Proinkasso ist es wohl zu teuer einen weiteren Brief zu schreiben, weshalb Sie drohen die Daten, die die haben mit den Daten der Email Adresse zu vergleichen und wollen bei nicht Korrekten Daten wegen Betrug gegen einen vorgehen. Süß hört sich das an.
Wie ist des? bekommen die von meinem Emailprovider meine Daten?
Wenn ja was kann passieren, wenn die die richtigen Daten haben und beim Emailprovider hinterliegen falsche Daten?
Andersherum ist denk kein Problem, da ich mich wie viele nicht da eingetragen habe, sondern die hatten meine Daten wo anders her, oder?


----------



## tygar (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Aha, da war wohl noch jemand so spät auf, dass er die Nachricht, die Proinkasso heute Nacht verschickt hat, schon gelesen hat. Tja, irgendwie verliert so eine Drohmail noch weiter an Wirkung, wenn man mitbekommt, dass sie pauschal an mehrere Leute gleichzeitig geschickt wird.

In dem Sinne - take it easy.

Tygar


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

IP-Adressen nützen den Abzockern nichts.

Die Logdaten gibt es nur auf richterlichen Beschluss an einen Staatsanwalt.
Aber nicht für den Nutzlos-Abzocker.

Und: IP-Adressen beweisen gar nichts.


----------



## Grafty (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

HAHA, habe dieses Schreiben auch bekommen.
Muss ich auf irgendeine Art und Weise auf dieses Schreiben reagieren (Rückmeldung oder sonstiges)?

Oder einfach zur Kenntniss nehmen und warten ob noch mehr kommt?


----------



## bernhard (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Altpapier ist Wertstoff und sollte dem Recycling zugeführt werden.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



bernhard schrieb:


> Altpapier ist Wertstoff und sollte dem Recycling zugeführt werden.


Das ist auch das einzig wertvolle an den Mahndrohmüll, obwohl völlige 
Vermeidung ( auf beiden Seiten) noch umweltverträglicher ist ...


----------



## pitzy007 (13 Mai 2009)

*Ja, geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!!

Ich habe genau die selben Schreiben erhalten wie Ihr!

Ich habe morgen früh einen Termin beim Anwalt u. danach bei der Polizei. Das heißt die bekommen von mir einen bösen Brief & eine Strafanzeige wg. Betrugs.
--> mal schaun, ob dann Ruhe ist!

Zum technischen: Ich hab angefrage, welche IP-Adresse ich hätte und da die schrieben mir eine zurück, die rein technisch garnicht möglich ist !! (wenn ihr wollt, kann ich Euch das genauer erklären)

zu IP-Adressen:
Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten, die IP nicht so einfach einsehbar zu machen: Proxy-Server, Router usw. Es kann dann der Provider ermittelt werden. Die Provider haben einen IP-Pool. Bei Einwahl ins Netz bekommst du aus diesem Pool eine IP. 
Das Ermitteln nach dem Nutzer derIP ist nicht sehr einfach. Dazu benötigt derjenige der dies will eine *richterliche Genehmigung*. Ohne diese darf der Provider die Daten nicht weitergeben. Die zugehörige Adresse zu einem Anschluß kann nur von den *Strafverfolgungsbehörden* ermittelt werden (d.h. Staatsanwaltschaft),nicht jedoch von irgendwelchen normalen Internetdiensten. Um an deine Adresse zu kommen,müssten die Anbieter *Strafanzeige stellen* und die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt via Provider die Adresse. Allerdings werden sich dubiose Anbieter diesen Weg sicher 3x überlegen...niemand spielt gern mit dem Feuer,wenn er selbst was auf dem Kerbholz hat.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ja, geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid*



pitzy007 schrieb:


> Um an deine Adresse zu kommen,müssten die Anbieter *Strafanzeige stellen* und die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt via Provider die Adresse.


Hier etwas ausführlicher ( das Thema taucht laufend auf )
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit


----------



## herta-anna (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ja, geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

habe folgendes Schreiben erhalten:



> sind Sie sich über die Konsequenzen Ihres Zahlungsverzuges im klaren?
> Wie wir Ihnen bereits per E-Mail mitgeteilt haben, wurden wir mit dem Einzug der offenen Forderung (Forderung der IM Internet Media Ltd. Anmeldung beim Online-Dienst Deinschicksal.cc beauftragt .
> Folgende Daten sind über Sie gespeichert:
> *IP Nummer ..........
> ...


was meint ihr weiter aussitzen??
Diese elendige Gefühl lässt mich los. Die haben ja auch meine Postanschrift.
Gruß
herta-anna


----------



## webwatcher (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Wenn du den Thread mitverfolgt hast, dürfte dir doch aufgefallen sein, dass außer den sich ständig 
steigernden Mahndrohmüllphrasen nichts weiter geschieht.
Dies  gilt übrigens für alle "Unternehmen" der Nutzlosbranche.

Virtueller Mahnmüll kann in einfacher Weise durch Spamfilter entsorgt werden, 
in Papierform in  der grünen/blauen Wertstofftonne.

Ein Leitfaden wie es weitergeht: 
Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## pitzy007 (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ja, geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid*

Ja, abwarten oder wie ich: über nen Anwalt nen bösen Brief schreiben, zur Polizei gehen & Strafanzeige erstatten...


----------



## bernhard (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Man kann auch bei Vollmond eine tote schwarze Katze auf dem Friedhof verbuddeln - entwickelt die gleiche "Abwehrkraft".


----------



## webwatcher (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ja, geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid*



pitzy007 schrieb:


> oder wie ich: über nen Anwalt nen bösen Brief schreiben,


Kostet in aller Regel Geld, für das man  besser schön und gut  essen gehen könnte 


pitzy007 schrieb:


> , zur Polizei gehen & Strafanzeige erstatten...


Die drei F:  Formlos, fristlos, fruchtlos


----------



## mabodha (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

@ alle

ich muss jetzt aber auch endlich mal lachen!

hatte ja den einschreibebrief an ltd media und proinkasso geschickt. 

nun schreibt proinkasso mir einen ähnlichen brief wie anna herta. 

sie würden überprüfen, ob versehentlich ein anderer unter meiner ip adresse in betrügerischer weise meinen namen benutzt hätte. lol. 

ich antworte da jetzt wie gesagt nie mehr. es dein denn das ms käme unerwarteterweise. aber dann wüsste ich ja dank euch wie vorzugehen wäre. konjunktiv, da ihr wohl wirklich recht habt. 
nichts als schikane. gar nichts dahinter. da freu ich mich ja nun fast schon auf das schreiben von proinkasso. 
oh, was für idioten. kruzitürken. 
kann nicht mal jemdn die anzeigen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



mabodha schrieb:


> kann nicht mal jemdn die anzeigen?


Ja, du! Du kannst dich bei der inkassolizenzerteilenden Stelle beschweren, wie es offenbar bereits unzählige User taten:



			
				Impressum Proinkasso schrieb:
			
		

> Zulassungs-/Aufsichtsbehörde i.S.d. § 5 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 TMG ist der Präsident des Oberlandesgerichtes Frankfurt am Main, Zeil 42, 60313 Frankfurt am Main (zugleich Registrierungsbehörde gemäß Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).
> Eingetragen im Rechtsdienstleistungsregister, Registernummer/ Aktenzeichen: OLG Frankfurt 3712/1 -I/3- 1995/08


----------



## Maui (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

hallo zusammen

ich hab den Schmarrn heute auch wieder im E-Mail Postfach gehabt. Langsam lache ich auch darüber! mal sehn wann die aufgeben:-D


----------



## mabodha (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

@ Nicko,

gute Idee, werde ich tun.


----------



## Partisanin (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo,

zufällig hab ich diese Seite entdeckt und bin echt froh, daß es so regen Erfahrungsaustausch zwischen den Betroffenen hier gibt mit vielen nützlichen Tipps und Beruhigungen. 
Ich bin auch "Opfer" dieses ominösen Anbieters geworden. Ich hatte einen Psychotest im eMailEingang und hab aus Neugierde und Langweile mal angefangen den zu machen. Mittendrin wurde der mir zu stupide weil unprofessionell und ich klickte 1fach weg. Und dann kam die Rechnung. Ich soll mich am 18. Nov 2008 angemeldet haben und paar 90 Euro zahlen. Ich schrieb zurück, dass ich nichts abonniert habe und am 25. November vorsichtshalber einen Widerruf via Mail geschrieben.
Trotzdem kamen Mahnungen und dann eMails von Proinkasso. An die ich dann auch schrieb, daß ich der "Vertrag" widerrufen wurde und ob die es nötig hätten, mit so Jemanden zusammen zuarbeiten. 
Es kam dann aber ein Schreiben direkt von ProInkasso an meine Postadresse und ich frage mich, wie zum Teufel, die an meine Adresse gekommen sind!!!??? Ich weiß ja, dass Daten verkauft werden. Ich habe an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen, und da wurde der Nachname falsch geschrieben. Und auf einmal bekam ich Anrufe, die mit einer "Frau Grafs" sprechen wollten, obwohl ich anders heiße. 
Aber wie kommt diese Inkassofirma an meine Adressdaten? 
Hab heute mit der Firma telefoniert (eine 01805-Nummer) und ihr gesagt, dass ich schon per eMail den Widerruf an sie geschickt habe. Die Sachbearbeiterin hat das gesehen und meinte, sie wird es an diese englische Firma senden. 
Weiß aber trotzdem jemand, wie so eine [........] Firma einfach an meine Post- und Hausadresse kommen kann?!?!?!?!
Danke!


----------



## tygar (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Partisanin schrieb:


> Weiß aber trotzdem jemand, wie so eine betrügerische Firma einfach an meine Post- und Hausadresse kommen kann?!?!?!?!
> Danke!



Hallo, Partisanin!

Dazu kann ich eine Geschichte erzählen. Als bei mir der Ärger mit DeinSchicksal losging, war ich bei der Polizei und habe mich da beraten lassen. Ich dachte zu dem Zeitpunkt, das wäre ja sicher die solideste Informationsquelle. Naja, um die Sache kurz zu halten, der Polizeibeamte meinte, ich sollte auf jeden Fall einen Widerruf per Post (Einschreiben mit Rückschein) an die englische Adresse von der DeinSchicksal-Firma schicken. Dieses tat ich dann auch, zähneknirschend, weil es recht teuer war.

Nun beginnt das Curiosum: Der Rückschein kam nie an. Allerdings hatte sich, bevor ich das Schreiben losgeschickt hatte, in den Rechnungen von DeinSchicksal immer nur meine E-Mail-Adresse befunden. Als ein paar Wochen nach meinem Brief wieder eine Abzockmail von DeinSchicksal kam, stand im Briefkopf plötzlich meine volle Postadresse. Nun ist mein Rückschein ja nie bei mir angekommen, obwohl er es in jedem Fall hätte müssen, und auf dem Rückschein stand ja zwangsweise meine volle Postadresse.

Vielleicht handelt es sich dabei um einen Zufall, allerdings halte ich das nicht für sehr wahrscheinlich. Was genau passiert ist, weiss ich nicht. Vielleicht hatte der englische Postbote oder irgend jemand bei der Royal Mail keine Ahnung, was er mit dem deutschen Formular machen sollte.
Auf jeden Fall habe ich mich nachträglich über den Brief nach England ordentlich geärgert.

Vielleicht ist bei Dir, Partisanin, auch etwas ähnliches passiert, ich kenne ja die Details nicht. Auf jeden Fall dachte ich, dass die Runde hier vielleicht an dieser kleinen Geschichte interessiert ist, wenn auch nur zum Amusement.

Grüße,

Tygar


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



tygar schrieb:


> Naja, um die Sache kurz zu halten, der Polizeibeamte meinte, ich sollte auf jeden Fall einen Widerruf per Post (Einschreiben mit Rückschein) an die englische Adresse von der DeinSchicksal-Firma schicken. Dieses tat ich dann auch, zähneknirschend, weil es recht teuer war.


 Polizisten sollten sich nicht als Rechtsberater in zivilrechtlichen Angelegenheiten betätigen, 
 von denen sie nicht die leiseste  Ahnung haben. Er hatte sicherlich nicht mal den
 Funken von Erfahrung, was es mit englischen Briefkastenadressen und Aboabzockern  auf sich hat. 
Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten...


----------



## opfergabe (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo Leute,

bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der gestern von proinkasso wieder müll im posteingang hatte ? ist zwar ziemlich genau die gleiche mail wie vor 8 tagen, aber anscheinend haben die bei proinkasso zu viel zeit ...


----------



## tygar (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Nein, ich habe keine bekommen - Extra nochmal nachgesehen. Vielleicht haben die gelesen, dass wir uns hier im Forum darüber lustig gemacht haben, dass die scheinbar persönlichen E-Mails immer gleichzeitig kommen.

Grüße,

tygar


----------



## bernhard (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Wer das Spiel mit der Angst und dem hohlen Mahndroh-Gepupse durchschaut, schmeißt dem Müll weg und macht sich einen schönen Tag. Man schreibt dann auch nicht in Foren, dass wieder nichts passiert ist.

Bei Hunderttausenden passiert täglich nichts.


----------



## opfergabe (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

habs mir noch einmal angesehen: möglicherweise habe ich es jetzt noch einmal bekommen, weil beim vorigen mail beim timestamp ##.##.#### steht und jetzt ein Datum samt Uhrzeit - vielleicht gibts ja bei proinkasso eine qualitätskontrolle, die da auf einen fehler draufgekommen ist und diesen behoben hat - dann hätte ich mir aber schon auch ein entschuldigungsschreiben erwartet ... :-p


----------



## herta-anna (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

:scherzkeks::wall:





tygar schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe keine bekommen - Extra nochmal nachgesehen. Vielleicht haben die gelesen, dass wir uns hier im Forum darüber lustig gemacht haben, dass die scheinbar persönlichen E-Mails immer gleichzeitig kommen.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> tygar


----------



## herta-anna (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Guten Morgen allerseits,
auch ich war mal wieder im Verteiler.
Habe  exakt die gleiche Nachricht, die ich auch letzte Woche bekommen habe erhalten.
Die geben nicht auf!

Gruß
herta-anna


----------



## opfergabe (22 Mai 2009)

*DeinSchicksal.cc geschlossen ?*

Warum wurde denn die sehr informative Plauderei über "DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung" geschlossen ? Ich finde es schade, war es doch sehr lesenswert ...

btw: habe gerade folgendes von ProInkasso erhalten:



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Proinkasso ® GmbH*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
> *[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sehr geehrte Damen und  Herren, [/FONT]
> ...



:roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc geschlossen ?*

Wurde sicherlich  geschlossen, weil es wenig Sinn macht, jede blödsinnige  Drohmüllmail   zu zitieren und  mitzuteilen,  das man den auch bekommen hätte  oder meldet, dass man  nichts mehr bekommen hat.
Der Informationswert solcher Postings geht gegen Null.


----------



## bernhard (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



herta-anna schrieb:


> Die geben nicht auf!


Genau anders!

Die haben nichts anderes als immer den gleichen Müll rauszuschicken. Mehr kommt da nicht (Erfahrungsgemäß seit mehr als vier Jahren mit zahllosen Betroffenen).


----------



## opfergabe (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc geschlossen ?*

ok, danke ... sowas ähnliches habe ich schon vermutet. vielleicht kann auch jemand die überschrift von mir ein wenig entschärfen, das könnte man ja auch so lesen, daß die gesamte website deinschicksal geschlossen ist und nicht nur die diskussion - ich wollte ja damit keine falschen hoffnungen wecken ...


----------



## webwatcher (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Eine Bitte  an die User:

posten sie bitte nur, wenn es etwas wirklich Neues und Relevantes zu berichten gibt. 
Zum x-ten Mal stinkenden Emailmüll zu zitieren macht wenig Sinn


----------



## herta-anna (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo,

wie das Forum geschlossen? Habe ich da was nicht mit bekommen?


----------



## Partisanin (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

@tygar:

Hallo,

nein, ich habe kein Schreiben an die Firma mit meiner Adresse geschickt. Ich habe einfach ohne Adresse gekündigt, per Antwort auf deren eMail.

Ich hab mich schon gewundert, woher die meine Adresse haben! Also, irgendwo im InterNetgewusel ist der Wurm drin....

Ich mach ja öfters bei Gewinnspielen mit, und kriege auch manchmal eMails und auch Anrufe (aber weniger geworden), aber das ein Inkassounternehmen mit "solchen" Leuten zusammenarbeitet, was auch noch irgendwie von einer Zulassungs- und Aufsichtsbehörde zugelassen, wirft sogar auf den Staat ein seltsames Licht bzw. einen seltsamen Schatten. Und dann hab ich noch gelesen, dass die aus der TV-Werbung bekannt sein sollen?


----------



## mabodha (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

seit ich per einschreiben und rückschein an proinkasso und ltd media geschrieben habe sind diese nur wieder dazu übergegangen an mich maildrohungen zu senden, anstatt post, wie ich sie nur einmal von proinkasso erhalten habe. 
das spricht eindeutig dafür, dass die firmen sich selbst die postkosten sparen wollen, in dem fall, dass sie merken, dass sie auf juristisch begründeten widerspruch stoßen. und dies spricht eindeutig dafür, dass von deren seite auch nie ein für proinkasso kostenpflichtiges mahnschreiben kommen wird.  

lg mabodha


----------



## webwatcher (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



mabodha schrieb:


> dass von deren seite auch nie ein für proinkasso kostenpflichtiges mahnschreiben kommen wird.


Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide sind in der Nutzlosbranche extrem  selten.  Es wird zwar ständig
 damit gedroht, aber man scheut wohl die 23€, die in den Sand setzt sind, wenn der User
 widerspricht (Kreuzchen genügt). Danach müßte nämlich geklagt werden, um das wieder 
reinzuholen und darauf  lassen sich die Nutzlosen erst gar nicht ein. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Sally07 (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

nein Du bist nicht der einzigste, ich bekam gestern eine Mail und heute nochmal, von ProInkasso. Zwischendurch gab es auch schon einen Mahnbrief, von selbigen. 

Inzwischen wohl 20 Mails und ein Brief per Post. Ich bin durch den Linktrick reingefallen. Eine Werbemail, mit einem Link, einmal drauf geklickt und schon war ich komplett angemeldet. Wiederruf nutzte nichts, per Mail unzustellbar. 

ProINkasso erhöht den Druck von mal zu mal mehr. Doch ich reagiere nicht, und werde in Zukunft auch nicht reagieren.

Vielleicht bringt es was, wenn alle Geschädigten zusammen einen Brief an die Staatsanwaltschaft senden, da ProInkasso ja besonders darauf hinweist Bekannt durch Rundfunk und Fernsehen, sollte man diese mal bei Akte nochmals vorstellen, oder auch bei anderen Sendern.


----------



## dvill (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Sally07 schrieb:


> ProINkasso erhöht den Druck von mal zu mal mehr.


Das Gegenteil ist richtig.

Mit jedem Schreiben, in dem der bekannte Schwachsinn wiederholt wird, schwindet die Luft. Nach 20 dümmlichen Mahndrohschreiben ist die Luft ganz raus. Was soll kommen außer weiteren dümmlichen Schreiben?


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Kein seriöses Unternehmen schickt bei Zahlungsausfall 20 Mahnschreiben.
Der normale Ablauf wäre: 2, max. 3 Mahnungen, dann Mahnbescheid bzw. Klage. Wie gesagt, bei einer seriösen, berechtigten Forderung wäre das so. Weil diese Forderung ja auch gerichtlich durchsetzbar wäre.

Ein "Unternehmen", was durch Inkassoschergen 20 Mahnungen und mehr schicken lässt, glaubt nur an die Leistungsfähigkeit der Drucker, nicht aber an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung.


----------



## dvill (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Die Qualität der dümmlichen Mahnbedrohung wäre auch Teil einer theoretisch möglichen Verhandlung bei Gericht. Wer weiß, welche Maßstäbe Gerichte anlegen, ist bereits bei einem Mahndrohschreiben sicher, dass die Drahtzieher einen realen Gang vor Gericht selbst ausschließen.

Die endlose Zahl von Schreiben ist schließlich ein ganz sicheres Anzeichen, dass die Drahtzieher niemals eine ihrer Drohungen in die Realität umsetzen wollten.

Alles ist Kasperle-Theater. Wenn sich jemand erschrecken lässt, hat es funktioniert. Die anderen behalten ihr Geld und entsorgen den Mahnmüll problemfrei.


----------



## habkeinGeld (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo,bin neu hier. Habe heute auch Post bekommen von der Proinkasso.

Was soll ich denen schreiben oder wie soll ich mich an besten verhalten??

Woher haben die meine neue Adresse rausbekommen?

Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich ganz offensichtlich nicht von den vielen anderen Fällen, die allein in diesem Thread schon auf vielen Seiten behandelt wurden.
Alles, was man wissen muss, findet sich in den oben auf dieser Seite blau verlinkten Grundsatzartikeln.

Nur soviel:
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Ansonsten:
Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:


----------



## susi65 (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich scheine nicht allein den dubiosen Macher auf den Leim gegangen zu sein.

Ich habe heute einen Brief von der Inkasso Firma , Sitz in Hanau, bekommen.

Ich soll mich am 25.5.2009 um 13.34 Uhr bei schiksal.de angemeldet haben.

IP Nummer stand auch da, nur zu dumm das dies nicht meine Nummer ist.

Ich kann mich erinnern eine Mail bekommen zu haben, darin stand " Der Tot naht ", da es mir zu dumm war hatte ich diese gelöscht. Mails mit einer Rechnung bekam ich nicht und angemeldet habe ich mich dort auch niemals.

Und heute nun dieser Brief mit einer Forderung von 175,71 Euro. Ich war so erschrocken, das ich fast in die Hosen gemacht hätte.:unzufrieden:

Ich schaue sehr gern die Akte Sendung auf Sat 1, mehrfach wurde über diese Abzocker berichtet.

Ich bin sofort zur Polizei, und habe Anzeige erstattet auch gegen diese Inkasso Firma. Ein Inkasso was mit diese [ edit] Geschäfte macht, sind ebenfalls [ edit] , denn die wissen doch von den Machenschaften von Internet Media.

[ edit] 

Liebe Grüße susi65


----------



## Anjali (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo ich habe auch gestern einen Brief von der Proinkasso bekommen und die wollen von mir 175,71 Euro aber da können die lange warten denn die bekommen nicht einen cent von mir denn ich habe diese Seite noch nicht einmal angeklickt.Es hat mit 92,00 Euro angefangen.Ich werde einen Geier tun und für etwas bezahlen was ich nicht in anspruch genommen habe.
M.f.G.Anjali


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Anjali schrieb:


> Ich werde einen Geier tun und für etwas bezahlen was ich nicht in anspruch genommen habe.



:thumb:  :dafuer:


----------



## Anjali (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

In dem Brief steht auch unter anderem ich zitiere:


> Für den Fall der nichtzahlung stehen unserer Mandantschaft folgende Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung
> Mahnbescheid,Vollstreckungsbescheid,Zwangvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher,Pfändung Ihrer Bezüge,auch Arbeitslosengeld,Rente,Bankguthaben,Versicherungen usw.,ggf.nach Erlass eines Vollstreckungsbescheides und erfolgloser Zwangsvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher die Abgabe der eidesstattlichen Versicherung,Eintragung in die entsprechenden Schuldnerverzeichnisse.


Da sind die bei mir genau an die richtige gekommen denn ich lasse mich von denen nicht Einschüchtern.
M.f.G.Anjali


----------



## bernhard (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Wenn das alle sagen würden ...

... wäre die Masche mit den Einschüchterungsfallen heute zu Ende, für alle Drahtzieher, für alle "Angebote", für alle Betroffenen.


----------



## Anjali (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

am 08.Mai habe ich von dem Anbieter "Proben-Verzeichnis" eine Mail bekommen dort soll ich mich am 21.April eingeloggt haben,was ich nicht getan habe,die wollen 89,95 Euro von mir haben.Diese Dubiose Firma hat ihren Sitz natürlich auch in England,die erste Mahnung bekam ich dann am 17.Mai aber auch wie in dem Fall von Schicksalstest werden die nicht einen cent von mir bekommen.Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie viele Engländer sich noch bei mir melden werden und Geld von mir haben wollen.Die sollen mal versuchen Arbeiten zu gehen und nicht anderen Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen zu wollen nur wer an diese Leute etwas zahlt hat wahrscheinlich zu viel Geld übrig das sie es Sinnlos aus dem Fenster schmeissen können. 
M.f.G.Anjali


----------



## habkeinGeld (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo erst einmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich habe meine Frau entlich zur Ruhe bekommen, wegen diese Drohgebärde vom Inkassoschreiben. 

Ich werde mich wieder melden ,wenn mir wieder ein neues Schreiben zu Gesicht bekomme.

Also, bis bald und habt keine Angst vor diesen [,,,].

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## JuleG (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

*BITTE UM SCHNELLE ANTWORT*
Hallo Ihr lieben,

nun gehöre ich seit letzten Sa. auch zu EUCH.:tach: 
Habe auch schon viel in den Foren gelesen und deshalb nicht wirklich Angst vor diesen Leuten. 
Das kuriose (finde ich) an meinem Fall: Die angegebene IP-Adresse ist die von meinem Arbeitsplatz. Bin bei dienstlichen Recherchen auf dieser Seite gelandet (6.03.09). Habe bis Sa. weder per E-mail, noch per Post eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen, sondern gleich einen Brief von Proinkasso, direkt zu mir nach Hause. Nun das kuriose: ICH HABE ZU HAUSE GAR KEINEN INTERNETANSCHLUSS.
Was meint Ihr, soll ich schriftlich widersprechen mit dieser Begründung? Lassen die mich dann in Ruhe oder treten die dann an meinen Arbeitgeber heran mit den Forderungen? 

LG die Jule


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



JuleG schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr, soll ich schriftlich widersprechen mit dieser Begründung?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html




JuleG schrieb:


> Lassen die mich dann in Ruhe


In der Regel nicht. Meist wird in unregelmäßigen Abstanden Mahndrohmüll losgelassen. Ernstzunehmen ist das nicht



JuleG schrieb:


> oder treten die dann an meinen Arbeitgeber heran mit den Forderungen?


Das Märchen von der IP-Recherche 

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## JuleG (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

DANKE für die schnelle Antwort.

Bin jetzt doch etwas ruhiger...

"Das Märchen von der IP-Recherche"... das ist gut :sun:

Bye Jule


----------



## Anjali (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo Jule,
 ich habe gestern etwas im Internet gesurft und bin zufällig auf die Seite von der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg gekommen. Dort war zu lesen man sollte sich in keinem Falle Angst einjagen lassen und vor allen Dingen in keinem Falle bezahlen, ob es diese dubiosen Anbieter sind oder wenn etwas von einer Inkassostelle oder Anwalt kommt. Ich selbst habe zwei von denen im Nacken, die Geld von mir wollen und von Proinkasso habe ich auch schon einen Brief bekommen. Aber die können mich alle mal gerne haben. Du mußt nur die Nerven behalten nicht hinschreiben oder anrufen, denn dann haben die alles, was sie brauchen, um dich zu attackieren.
M.f.G.Anjali


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Anjali schrieb:


> denn dann haben die alles was sie brauchen um dich zu Attakieren.


Außer virtuellem Mahnmüll  ( Emails ) bzw Papiermahnmüll haben sie überhaupt nichts.

Ersteres wird per Spamfilter erledigt. Das zweite als recyclebarer  Wertstoff in die grüne bzw blaue Tonne.


----------



## habkeinGeld (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo, habe heute wieder Post bekommen.

ich werde es mal ins Forum stellen. Habt Ihr auch dieses Schreiben bekommen??

Ich bitte um Antwort und bedanke mich schon mal im Vorraus.

_[Sattsam bekanntes Mahndroh-Schreiben wegen unerträglichem Unsinn entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

@ habkeinGeld

Die Firma ist seit Jahren dafür bekannt, Schreiben dieser "Qualität" zu verbreiten. Der Quark steht hier hundertfach seit mehr als vier Jahren.

Die Ankündigungen von was auch immer waren immer hohles Gewäsch und unerträglich unsinnig. Wir wollen so etwas hier nicht noch weiterverbreiten müssen.


----------



## webwatcher (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



habkeinGeld schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Antwort und bedanke mich schon mal im Vorraus.
> 
> _[Sattsam bekanntes Mahndroh-Schreiben wegen unerträglichem Unsinn entfernt. (bh)]_


Was hat sich denn geändert? Mahndrohmüll wird nicht dadurch enstzunehmender, 
dass er zigmal wiederholt und gesteigert wird

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> ...


----------



## habkeinGeld (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Danke nochmal, aber meine Frau hat ein bischen bammel. 

Aber Danke noch ein mal für Eure Hilfe und schnelle Antwort.

Bitte Entschuldigt Bitte, daß ich dieses Schreiben im Forum veröffentlicht habe, daß wusste ich nicht.

Also einen schönen Abend noch und Danke nochmal.


----------



## MarkiMale (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Also so siehts bei mir aus. 
Am 5.3. hatte ich von einem gewissen Peter eine Email mit dem Betreff Warnung Tod naht im Emailfach. 
Guten Tag Markus G,

es könnte sein, dass Sie bald ein Schicksalsschlag ereilt.

Testen Sie es jetzt - gut oder böse, Himmel oder Hölle? Der Online-Test zeigt es Ihnen:

[noparse]DeinSchicksal.cc[/noparse]

Ideal auch für die Mittagspause. Der Test ist in 5 Minuten gemacht!



Viele Grüße,
Peter F

aus neugierde klickte ich den Link an und machte den Test, da stand anfangs nichts das dieser unseriöse Test etwas kostet, 
doch die 2te Email bekam ich dann gleich am 5.3.2009
Betreff: Willkommen bei dein Schicksal.cc

da stand soviel



irgendwo in der langen email auch das man einen Vertrag eingeht

dann kam eine rechnung mit sehr geehrte Frau G,.... Teilnahmegebühr 92 Euro
Ich ignorierte die Mail. Dann kam aber eine 3. mit der Mahnung 1 und die 4. Email war dann die Mahnung 2 und der Betrag belief sich dann schon auf 101,50 Euro. 
dann kam mal ein Brief von einem Inkassobüro wo die schon 175,71 Euro innerhalb von 7 Tagen wollten. Ich nahm es zur Kenntnis, und freu mich schon auf den Gerichtsvollzieher usw. was die halt da androhen.
Ich gab aber nicht auf und schickte dem Inkassobüro eine Mail, das der Mandant ein Betrüger ist, und wenn die mich weiter belästigen ich Ihnen den Rechtschutz an den Hals hänge! Die haben eh nix in der Hand, aus einen Herr Markus wurde eine Frau Markus:-D
Und eine falsche IP Adresse haben die auch. Ich sag nur ignoriert am besten gleich die erste Mail von denen und einfach hart durchgreifen, ihnen mit dem gleichen drohen wie sie drohnen, denn es heißt ja so schön Immer mit den gleichen Mitteln kämpfen. Irgendwann mal werd ichs sicher lustig finden 

:wall: Ihnen sollte man vielleicht die Wand einrennen  in Hanau wo die das Inkassobüro haben, doch das ist mir zu weit da ich aus Wien bin. Na der Gerichtsvollzieher wird aber eine weite Reise antreten müssen! Lol! nix für ungut, die können mich kreuzweise!


----------



## Thaitirak (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Ich habe am 05.07. 2009 ein Schreiben von Proinkasso erhalten (vertreten Internet Media, Wakefield, England). In diesem Schreiben fordern sie die Zahlung der Gesamtkosten in Höhe von 175,71 EUR innerhalb der nächsten 3 Tage ober als Alternativvorschlag Ratenzahlung für 6 Monate ohne Mehrkosten. Falls keine Zahlung erfolgt, habe ich die Konsequenzen zu tragen. Proinkasso droht mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren, außerdem drohen sie damit, meine Kreditwürdigkeit bei meiner Bank in Zweifel ziehen zu lassen, einen Schufaeintrag zu veranlassen etc.
Außerdem liegt ein Passus bei, den ich unterschrieben zurücksenden soll, mit dem ich ein Schuldanerkenntnis tätige. Die Zahlung der Forderung ist auf das Treuhandkonto der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei K. S. zu überweisen.
Ich bin nicht bereit, irgendwelche dubiösen Zahlungen für unberechtigte Forderungen zu zahlen, zumal ich mich weder bei Internet Media redistriert habe und auch nicht den Test gemacht habe, der angeblich kostenlos ist.
Wie verhalte ich mich am besten? Abwarten, ob ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid erfgolgt oder den Rechtsweg (Gericht, Rechtsanwalt etc. einschalten ? Ich selbst bin für das Abwarten, was weiter geschieht. 
Ich habe außerdem Proinkasso heute nochmals angeschrieben und erklärt, dass ich auf keine Forderung eingehe und auch kein Kompromiß oder Vergleich eingehe.
Thaitirak


----------



## MarkiMale (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Irgendwann werden die es sicher aufgeben, ich zeig die einfach an wenn die weitermachen, wir haben in wien eh einen volksanwalt. :roll: die warten ja nur das einer so dumm ist und schies bekommt. ich hab den nicht. ich empfele das ganze einfach zu ignorieren, was die in der hand haben ist bullshit!


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Das betreffende "Unternehmen" steht ohnehin auf der Watchlist des österreichischen Ombudsmannes.
Auch sind die seit einiger Zeit bereits Google-bekannt!


----------



## JuleG (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Nun mal wieder was neues von meiner Seite: Ich hatte auf den ersten Brief von ProInkasso per Einschreiben mit Rückschein reagiert. Der RS kam sogar zurück, wobei mir die Unterschrift darauf sehr suspekt vorkam. Jetzt hat PI Ihrerseits reagiert: Meine gesamten Daten aufgelistet und mir mitgeteilt das ich für meine E-mail Adresse bzw. IP-Adresse verantwortlich bin und somit nun zahlen muss.
Hatte eigentlich nicht erwartet das da noch was kommt... Aber nun wird´s wir mir zu blöd, werde nun NIX mehr tun.
Was die sich denken, wer bezahlt denn dafür das er womöglich gesagt bekommt: Der Rest Deines Lebens ist im Eimer ... oder ähnlichen Kram...

Nachdem ich nun hier soviel darüber gelesen habe, denk ich das es sicher besser ist ab sofort garnicht mehr zu reagieren....

Eins würde mich echt noch interessieren: Gibt es denn jemanden wo der Fall bis zum Gerichtsvollzieher fortgeschritten ist? Kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen...

LG die Jule


----------



## webwatcher (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



JuleG schrieb:


> Eins würde mich echt noch interessieren: Gibt es denn jemanden wo der Fall bis zum Gerichtsvollzieher fortgeschritten ist? Kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen...


Ein GV steht erst vor der Tür, wenn es einen vollstreckbaren  Titel gibt und  der Schuldner nicht bezahlt. 
Wie soll das ohne verschlafenen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid *und *Vollstreckungsbescheid oder negatives  Gerichtsurteil stattfinden?  ( All dies gibt es in der Nutzlosbranche de facto nicht )

Ohne  das trabt ein GV nicht los.


----------



## JuleG (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Alles klar... Na dann sammel ich die Post von denen mal... Und grins mir einen....


----------



## Thaitirak (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ein GV steht erst vor der Tür, wenn es einen vollstreckbaren  Titel gibt und  der Schuldner nicht bezahlt.
> Wie soll das ohne verschlafenen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid *und *Vollstreckungsbescheid oder negatives  Gerichtsurteil stattfinden?  ( All dies gibt es in der Nutzlosbranche de facto nicht )
> 
> Ohne  das trabt ein GV nicht los.


Hallo und einen guten Abend.
Auch ich habe von Proinkasso am Wochenende eine Mail bekommen, wo mir gedroht wird, wenn ich nicht zahle, ich damit rechnen muß, daß ein Schufaeintrag erfolgt, meine Bank einen Negativbescheid betreffend meiner Kreditwürdigkeit etc. erhält. Denen habe ich aber was geflüstert. Ein anderer PC-Administrator brachte mich auf den Gedanken, doch einmal meine "angebliche" ID-Nummer zu überprüfen, die Internet Media angegeben hatte. Und siehe da! "Nachtigall ich hör`dich tapsen"! Es war eine ID-Nummer von einen anderen User, der in einer Nachbarstadt von mir wohnt. (Wir konnten das mit einem entsprechenden Programm ermitteln. Nur der Name des Users wurde nicht angegeben. Datenschutz!)
Heute habe ich in unser Fernsehzeitschrift tv 14 einen inrtessanten Passus gefunden betreffend Drohung mit negativen Schufa-Eintrag. Es wird berichtet, dass über 20 000 Deutsche mit Inkasso-Schreiben von den Abo-Abzocker gedroht wird, dass negative Schufa-Einträge bei Nichtzahlung erfolgen wird.  Weiter heißt es im Artikel - ich zitiere: "Umstrittene Forderungen dürfen nicht negativ vermerkt werden. Juristen werten die Drohungen sogar als versuchte Nötigung". Ende des Zitats.
Ich meine, dass dürfte auch anderen Mitgliedern unseres Forums interssieren.
Ansonsten wünsche ich einen guten Abend. Bis bald ´mal wieder.
Thaitirak


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Thaitirak schrieb:


> Auch ich habe von Proinkasso am Wochenende eine Mail bekommen, wo mir gedroht wird, wenn ich nicht zahle, ich damit rechnen muß, daß ein Schufaeintrag erfolgt, meine Bank einen Negativbescheid betreffend meiner Kreditwürdigkeit etc. erhält.


Ich gehe davon aus, es war dieser Textbaustein, den er (in leicht abgewandelter Form) seit der Probino-Geschichte vor nunmehr vier Jahren verwendet:


> Für den Fall der Nichtzahlung *stehen unserer Mandantschaft folgende Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung*:
> Mahnbescheid, Vollstreckungsbescheid, Zwangsvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher, Pfändung Ihrer Bezüge, auch Arbeitslosengeld, Rente, Bankguthaben, Versicherungen usw., ggf, nach Erlass eines Vollstreckungsbescheides und erfolgloser Zwangsvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher die Abgabe der eidesstattlichen Versicherung, Eintragung in die entsprechenden Schuldnerverzeichnisse.


Oder sollte er seine Textbausteine etwas durcheinandergewirbelt haben?


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



			
				Textbaustein schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Fall der Nichtzahlung stehen unserer Mandantschaft folgende Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung:
> Mahnbescheid, Vollstreckungsbescheid, Zwangsvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher, Pfändung Ihrer Bezüge, auch Arbeitslosengeld, Rente, Bankguthaben, Versicherungen usw., ggf, nach Erlass eines Vollstreckungsbescheides und erfolgloser Zwangsvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher die Abgabe der eidesstattlichen Versicherung, Eintragung in die entsprechenden Schuldnerverzeichnisse.



Ist meiner Meinung nach klare Nötigung.

Bis auf den Mahnbescheid stehen dem Inkassierer alle die genannten Druckmittel beim aktuellen Verfahrensstand (Mahnungen) *eben nicht* zur Verfügung. 
Hier wird ganz gezielt die fehlende Rechtskenntnis der durchschnittlichen Verbraucher ausgenutzt und finstere Drohungen in den Raum gestellt, die allesamt tatsächlich nicht bzw. erst nach einigen wichtigen Vorstufen zu verwirklichen wären. Es wird bei der Darstellung dieser Drohkulisse bewusst verschwiegen, dass es für diese Druckmittel erst einige wichtige Vorstufen geben muss. 

Allein diese Passage mit der "Eintragung in die entsprechenden Schuldnerverzeichnisse" reicht schon. Gefährdung der Kreditwürdigkeit ist ein "empfindliches Übel" gem. § 240 StGB, und mit diesem wird hier unmittelbar gedroht, obwohl es nicht die mindeste Rechtsgrundlage dafür gibt.


----------



## Petty32 (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo,
Ich habe heute auch von Pointkasso deinschicksal.cc  post bekommen,
ich sollte am 8.9.08 aif dieser seite gewesen sein,und hatte gar kein internet denn ich hab da von 1u1 auf T-online umgestellt,lachhaft mann.
Ich überweise kein cent,.....

lg Petty


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



Petty32 schrieb:


> Ich überweise kein cent,.....


Gute Vorsätze soll man einhalten, selbst wenn es dann auf diese Art und Weise weitergeht....


----------



## habkeinGeld (18 Oktober 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo Petty, bleib ruhig.

wir hatten auch das Problem und siehe da, es kommen keine [email protected] mehr bei uns an.

Wir haben auf den Bitten und Mahnen keine Rückantwort mehr geschrieben und auch kein Geld bezahlt. Irgend wann kann man nur über diese Leute schmuntzeln.

Also Petty, Kopf hoch und standhaft bleiben.


----------



## Anjali (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Hallo Petty ich hatte zwei solcher Typen am Hals die nur das beste von mir wollten(mein Geld)aber da ich einen Sturkopf hatte haben sie es nach einigen Monaten aufgegeben,keine Emails und Briefe mehr bekommen.Ich hatte auch einen lieben Brief von der ProInkasso Hanau bekommen dann habe ich mich mit einer Zeitung in Hanau in Verbindung gesetzt und denen mal einen Tip gegeben das die mal über die Machenschaftenvon ProInkasso Rescherschieren sollten und komischer weise kommt seit dem nichts mehr bei mir an.Das einzige was Du machen solltest jede Email und jeden Brief aufheben um es der Zeitung zuschicken zu können.Ich hoffe das ich ALLEN Mut gemacht habe sich dagegen zu wehren denn so Hilflos wie die meinen sind wir gar nicht.
Viele liebe Grüße an ALLE BETROFFENEN von Anjali und KOPF HOCH:quaengel::bang:


----------

